# “You have to tell me what my name is”



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The way I phrase the question is "Who requested this ride?" If they don’t want to answer that I ask "What is the destination address?" If they don’t want to answer either of those I say "I’m sorry, you must be waiting for another driver." And no show.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


So you are correct, but in practice I find it makes females more comfortable if you say their name first. Especially college girls.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


Then she can sue you for using the wrong Gender !


----------



## InIt4TheLongHaul (May 18, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> So you are correct, but in practice I find it makes females more comfortable if you say their name first. Especially college girls.


I agree...works much better for me...after I tell them their name, and they don't reciprocate, I then ask, "And my name is?" If they can't answer that, then we have a problem.

Around half the time I ask, "Customer?", they immediately ask, "InIt4TheLongHaul?" - easy peasy.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> So you are correct, but in practice I find it makes females more comfortable if you say their name first. Especially college girls.


Nope. I had a ride stolen a few years ago by a couple innocent looking young ladies. Learned my lesson the hard way by not getting paid for the ride.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nope. I had a ride stolen a few years ago by a couple innocent looking young ladies. Learned my lesson the hard way by not getting paid for the ride.


So you fell for the “I put the wrong destination trick”? Cuz that’s the only way you would’ve taken the people who stole the ride to their final destination. Now you take it out on anyone who doesn’t play by your silly rules? Sounds like you are costing yourself a lot more time and money that whatever you lost on that one ride several years ago. The one that totally could’ve been prevented had you not fallen for the most obvious trick.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> So you are correct, but in practice I find it makes females more comfortable if you say their name first. Especially college girls.











What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”


This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...




www.theridesharedude.net


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

InIt4TheLongHaul said:


> I agree...works much better for me...after I tell them their name, and they don't reciprocate, I then ask, "And my name is?" If they can't answer that, then we have a problem.
> 
> Around half the time I ask, "Customer?", they immediately ask, "InIt4TheLongHaul?" - easy peasy.











What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”


This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...




www.theridesharedude.net


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What's the point of fighting with them about this. I tell them their name. Easy. Then I ask them what my name is. When they refuse to answer throw them the hell out. In the last 6 or so years where they require you to enter a destination I've only had 2 trips out of maybe 10,000 where the wrong pax got in the car and I started the trip. Both times I figured it out before I got too far so how much have I lost, it's an insignificant amount and totally avoidable if you ask for a piece of identifying info (either driver name or destination).


----------



## InIt4TheLongHaul (May 18, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”
> 
> 
> This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...
> ...


It's either:

Rider: "What's my name?"
AND
Driver:"What's my name?"

Or

Driver: "Are you (name)?"
AND
Driver:: "And what's my name?"

Either way rider has to confirm your name...the 2nd just comes off a bit more friendly in my opinion.

You can always follow up by asking destination too as long as they can't easily see your screen.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Livekilometers96 said:


> So you fell for the “I put the wrong destination trick”? Cuz that’s the only way you would’ve taken the people who stole the ride to their final destination. Now you take it out on anyone who doesn’t play by your silly rules? Sounds like you are costing yourself a lot more time and money that whatever you lost on that one ride several years ago. The one that totally could’ve been prevented had you not fallen for the most obvious trick.


In that situation I fall back on "I have to go where the app tells me. You can change the destination in your app." I know that’s not true but it’s fun to watch them stutter and stammer.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What's the point of fighting with them about this. I tell them their name. Easy. Then I ask them what my name is. When they refuse to answer throw them the hell out. In the last 6 or so years where they require you to enter a destination I've only had 2 trips out of maybe 10,000 where the wrong pax got in the car and I started the trip. Both times I figured it out before I got too far so how much have I lost, it's an insignificant amount and totally avoidable if you ask for a piece of identifying info (either driver name or destination).


No fighting with anyone. I’m working. If passenger wants to play games they can play games with somebody else. Cancel.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

InIt4TheLongHaul said:


> It's either:
> 
> Rider: "What's my name?"
> AND
> ...


It’s so much easier to just ask the passenger “what’s your name” before starting the ride. They can do whatever they want after I figured out that they are the correct passenger.


----------



## InIt4TheLongHaul (May 18, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> It’s so much easier to just ask the passenger “what’s your name” before starting the ride. They can do whatever they want after I figured out that they are the correct passenger.


Hey you do you, but my way is just the same...I only have to ask one thing, "What's MY name?" - whether they give out their name first, or make me say their name is of no consequence.
Canceling the ride because they won't say their name means you spend another 5,10,15+ looking for a ride and getting paid NADA.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

InIt4TheLongHaul said:


> Hey you do you, but my way is just the same...I only have to ask one thing, "What's MY name?" - whether they give out their name first, or make me say their name is of no consequence.
> Canceling the ride because they won't say their name means you spend another 5,10,15+ looking for a ride and getting paid NADA.


I only have to ask one thing also. What’s your name. No answer no ride. Wrong answer no ride. And actually I canceled it and got pinged almost immediately with a comfort ride that went to the airport and paid me $41.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

"Hi...I just need to confirm the name on the account..." Seldom a problem...if they ask me my name; I tell them, although they rarely ask cuz they already confirmed the correct car/driver by the license plate number.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Drivincrazy said:


> "Hi...I just need to confirm the name on the account..." Seldom a problem...if they ask me my name; I tell them, although they rarely ask cuz they already confirmed the correct car/driver by the license plate number.


Which is just another way of asking “what’s your name?”


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nope. I had a ride stolen a few years ago by a couple innocent looking young ladies. Learned my lesson the hard way by not getting paid for the ride.


I'm a girl dad and I understand young females being afraid for their safety and am I getting in the wrong car. Most of them open the door and ask BEFORE getting in "who is this for?" and I say their name.

I DO ask them to confirm my name AFTER. Because I had a ride "stolen" twice at a frat house. It was a $3.75 ride in both cases.

All other things being equal, even if I lost 4 bucks every once in a while, that's an acceptable risk, in MY opinion, yours may vary, but an acceptable risk compared to the importance of females feeling safe using rideshare. If they don't feel safe they won't ride. So in the big picture, I make them feel safe FIRST and then confirm I'm taking the right ride. 

All that being said, your strategy works for you and I'm not telling you you need to do it the way I do. But food for thought: young females don't feel all that safe with us. Anything we can do to help that is good for all drivers.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)




----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> I'm a girl dad and I understand young females being afraid for their safety and am I getting in the wrong car. Most of them open the door and ask BEFORE getting in "who is this for?" and I say their name.
> 
> I DO ask them to confirm my name AFTER. Because I had a ride "stolen" twice at a frat house. It was a $3.75 ride in both cases.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that in addition to checking the vehicle description, color, license plate and driver photo, asking a driver “what’s your name” would give them an added layer of safety.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

if im feeling petty and not in the mood for it, i will ask

_"does the app no longer show you the type of car, license plate and my picture?"_​
to which most people will not have a good response for.

or I'll ask

_"what's *your* name?"_​
but like @Disgusted Driver said it's usually not worth it. cancels in my market are hardly worth it. current minfare $5.20, cancel $3.75, and doing the MFT ride will take just about as long as waiting for a cancel and potential backfire (ie pax answers and takes the ride and files bs report, lose out on what could have otherwise turned out to be a good ride, etc). customer service and dealing with dumb people are a part of the biz


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

It's not uncommon for me to detect some anxiety on the part of female riders. I coach them to *always* check the license plate number of the vehicle.

"It's the one unique identifier that you have for me. Nobody else has the same license plate that I have, issued by the state of Texas."

Ironically, a couple of years ago, I got a bill from the local toll road authority. I figured out that I hadn't been there, so I called them.

"Yes, we have a picture of it going through the toll plaza. Would you like us to check that?"

"Yes, please do that."

"Yes, it's right here. Oh... it's that tag number, but an Oklahoma plate. No problem, we'll take care of it."


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

"Please confirm the account name." is what I say. If you can't do that then you're not even getting in my car.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Wasn't there a "Say My Name" nationwide campaign being advertised after a rider was killed getting into the wrong Uber car? I could of sworn I read it somewhere that Uber was encouraging riders to demand the driver says their name before getting into the car. If true I don't see the harm in such a simple request for safety reasons.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Wasn't there a "Say My Name" nationwide campaign being advertised after a rider was killed getting into the wrong Uber car? I could of sworn I read it somewhere that Uber was encouraging riders to demand the driver says their name before getting into the car. If true I don't see the harm in such a simple request for safety reasons.


Wait, so you're saying the the rider saw that the car matched the license plate, color and make/model of the car that the app told her, got into that car, and was killed by whoever happened to be driving Whether it was the actual Account owner or or someone who stole an Uber driver's car and phone to go kill people?

If that's the case, then verify the name really wouldn't have done anything anyways


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Wasn't there a "Say My Name" nationwide campaign being advertised after a rider was killed getting into the wrong Uber car? I could of sworn I read it somewhere that Uber was encouraging riders to demand the driver says their name before getting into the car. If true I don't see the harm in such a simple request for safety reasons.


It wasn't Uber who was encouraging it, it was students at the University of South Carolina and the parents of the girl who was killed there.

They have a website:









Safety Tips | #WHATSMYNAME FOUNDATION | Samantha Josephson


Ride Share Safety Tips from #WHATSMYNAME Foundation.




www.whatsmyname.org


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So just turn it around.. "Hi Sam, can you verify my name or the destination for me please?"


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It wasn't Uber who was encouraging it, it was students at the University of South Carolina and the parents of the girl who was killed there.
> 
> They have a website:
> 
> ...


so the girl didnt verify car/license plate/driver, just jumped into a random car, got killed, and that's why we have to play this dumb shit game?

so if someone goes and walks into a random stranger's house and just starts taking a dump in their toilet and gets killed by the homeowner, uber drivers have to bark like a dog 3 times and meow at the start of each ride?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Better that than requiring those stupid barcodes or pins.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

real simple. if they want that rookie name game but wont read you tag on car. say bob..let them in car. before you start trip. ask exectly where they are going 123 main street..if that dont come up cancel. all are happy campers..


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Wasn't there a "Say My Name" nationwide campaign being advertised after a rider was killed getting into the wrong Uber car? I could of sworn I read it somewhere that Uber was encouraging riders to demand the driver says their name before getting into the car. If true I don't see the harm in such a simple request for safety reasons.











What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”


This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...




www.theridesharedude.net


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

og bunky said:


> Wait, so you're saying the the rider saw that the car matched the license plate, color and make/model of the car that the app told her, got into that car, and was killed by whoever happened to be driving Whether it was the actual Account owner or or someone who stole an Uber driver's car and phone to go kill people?
> 
> If that's the case, then verify the name really wouldn't have done anything anyways


She got into a car that wasn’t an Uber.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> real simple. if they want that rookie name game but wont read you tag on car. say bob..let them in car. before you start trip. ask exectly where they are going 123 main street..if that dont come up cancel. all are happy campers..


Your strategy involves canceling after the ride is started. The passenger can rate you and you’re gonna get one star.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> She got into a car that wasn’t an Uber.


exactly. how did she get into a car that wasn't an Uber? someone stole an uber car's license plate, repainted it the right color, and knew where to be at the right time but was only missing the name?

instead of the "#whatsmyname" it should be "#lookatyour****ingapptoseewhichcarisyoursinsteadofjumpingintorandomcarsyoudumb****"


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

When I pull up I say their name and they say my name usually and if they don’t say my name then I scream “ Say my name *itch “ and then I tell them my time in Band Camp…


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

og bunky said:


> exactly. how did she get into a car that wasn't an Uber? someone stole an uber car's license plate, repainted it the right color, and knew where to be at the right time but was only missing the name?
> 
> instead of the "#whatsmyname" it should be "#lookatyour**ingapptoseewhichcarisyoursinsteadofjumpingintorandomcarsyoudumb**"


She was drunk.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

so..... #dontgetblackoutdrunkandjumpintorandomcarswithoutcheckinglicenseplatefirstbecauseitmightgetyoukilledyoudumbbitch ?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> She was drunk.


So because she was drunk that makes it our fault how?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Atavar said:


> So because she was drunk that makes it our fault how?


Nobody said that. I was just replying to the car matter who asked how she got into the wrong car.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”
> 
> 
> This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...
> ...


exactly


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yup, that's exactly what happened.

She was drunk, got into a car that wasn't an Uber, let alone HER Uber. And ended up getting killed.

So now there are people who feel the need to "Do Something!!" to somehow prevent that from happening again.

Needless to say, those people who feel that need aren't going to accept anything less than doing what they insist on. They see it as a moral imperative, even though when it's done poorly, it leaves the driver at risk of getting scammed. Obviously they don't give a f*ck about the driver's problem.

You have two choices, both perfectly legitimate.

1. Tell her to GTFO. Cancel the ride and don't lose any sleep over the minor inconvenience she has of having to wait another 5 or 10 minutes for another driver.

2. Find a way to play her game and still protect yourself. "Sure Karen, now what's MY name?" or equivalent.

Take your pick, they're both equally good, as far as I can tell.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nobody said that. I was just replying to the car matter who asked how she got into the wrong car.


i didnt ask how she got into the wrong car. i know how. because she didnt even bother to check what the right car was.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It wasn't Uber who was encouraging it, it was students at the University of South Carolina and the parents of the girl who was killed there.
> 
> They have a website:
> 
> ...


And their website makes it look like they know what they're talking about. The REAL problem, of course, is that the victim got into a car that wasn't even an Uber at all.

They have 10 "safety tips." Unfortunately a couple of them are just plain wrong.

There's the obvious one of "Say my name," of course.

But there's also one about not walking outdoors until the app tells you that your Uber is almost there. Obviously many of them can't distinguish between their app's little picture of a car, versus the fact that it may not actually show where you really are.

Now, I know it's pretty obvious, even just plain basic, to all of us here that the app may not really be on top of things... But that drunk chippie probably can't grasp the difference.

(Okay, I'm venting now. But I'm offended when people purport to be keeping vulnerable people safe, but can't get it right.)

And THEN there's the issue of 10 rules. *Nobody* is going to remember 10 rules, or even two or three of them, when they've had a few too many drinks. Let alone can't distinguish between her Uber and a random car parked in front of the bar she just left.

Yeah, maybe she could get one or two of them, and it would help her. But my bet is the only thing she'll remember is "Say My Name!"

But wait, it gets worse...
That's followed by the not-an-Uber-driver guessing a name, in the hopes he gets it right. I mean, how many Jennifers are there, right? Or whatever the latest popular girl's name is. Maybe it's Emily now.

That driver guesses correctly, she gets in, and she still gets killed.

And THAT is what I'm most offended by, on their website. They're telling women the "Say My Name" shit, when they should be telling them to do something that actually makes a difference:

Verify the damn license plate number.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)




----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Your strategy involves canceling after the ride is started. The passenger can rate you and you’re gonna get one star.


no, ask where they are going before starting the trip..tells you they are the correct pax


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't play the name game. I pull up and say hello my name is "FLKeys" your name is? If they don't want to tell me and say I need to tell them my name I politely say "There are safety protocols in place for both the driver and the rider, I gave you my name, you have my vehicle make and color, and you have my plate number. This is for your safety. The only think I know about you right now is your name, for my safety you need to confirm it. After that I will see where we are going and will ask you that, this is my secondary way to confirm I have the right person and that you put the right address in."

Most of the time the riders respond positively and we often have a discussion regarding rider safety, drivers being scammed, and how the media was wrong about drivers giving both their name and the rider name which opens up a whole new perspective to most PAX. The very few that want to argue the point get cancelled for no show as the ride times out.

My car my rule, some drivers disagree with me, that is fine, your car your rules. Do what works for you.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

FLKeys said:


> I don't play the name game. I pull up and say hello my name is "FLKeys" your name is? If they don't want to tell me and say I need to tell them my name I politely say "There are safety protocols in place for both the driver and the rider, I gave you my name, you have my vehicle make and color, and you have my plate number. This is for your safety. The only think I know about you right now is your name, for my safety you need to confirm it. After that I will see where we are going and will ask you that, this is my secondary way to confirm I have the right person and that you put the right address in."
> 
> Most of the time the riders respond positively and we often have a discussion regarding rider safety, drivers being scammed, and how the media was wrong about drivers giving both their name and the rider name which opens up a whole new perspective to most PAX. The very few that want to argue the point get cancelled for no show as the ride times out.
> 
> My car my rule, some drivers disagree with me, that is fine, your car your rules. Do what works for you.


that's a whole lot of talking for pennies per mile


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Screw your name, get in the car!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It wasn't Uber who was encouraging it, it was students at the University of South Carolina and the parents of the girl who was killed there.
> 
> They have a website:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. 👍


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

og bunky said:


> so the girl didnt verify car/license plate/driver, just jumped into a random car, got killed, and that's why we have to play this dumb shit game?
> 
> so if someone goes and walks into a random stranger's house and just starts taking a dump in their toilet and gets killed by the homeowner, uber drivers have to bark like a dog 3 times and meow at the start of each ride?


I am not defending being careless but it became very obvious that many riders (especially intoxicated bar patrons) don't even check the license plate and only see black Honda Accord so when a Honda pulls up they just jump in. I think the moral to the story was even if your too lazy to check a simple quick question of "What's My Name?" could save your life.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

if the driver is willing to kill immediately upon someone entering, no question would have saved her life

"bzzzt wrong mr, im not lisa, you dont get to kill me today!'


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

og bunky said:


> if the driver is willing to kill immediately upon someone entering, no question would have saved her life
> 
> "bzzzt wrong mr, im not lisa, you dont get to kill me today!'


Because there are so many people with your IQ is the real reason why we need these laws. Obviously she hopped in the car thinking it was her Uber and was driven to a secluded location where she was sexually assaulted and killed. Possibly could of feel asleep during the ride as many riders do. Yes "What's My Name" could of possibly saved her life by walking away after hearing the wrong name.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The problem with it, of course, is that there are a lot of women with the same first name.

So that killer in his car can just say a very common name, and it might be her actual name


----------



## Macydog1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Here is my approach: As the female is approaching my vehicle I'll say " hey Susan how are you today?" Most of the time they say " I'm doing good Steve". They already know the name of the driver in the majority of cases. And if they happen not to say my name, then I ask them, (example) " Susan, what's your drivers name today", reply, "Steve". Simple as pie.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> no, ask where they are going before starting the trip..tells you they are the correct pax


Think about it. You have to start the trip to verify the address pax tells you. Unless you do the turn off cell data and false start to peek at destination, which resets the countdown timer.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Idk. Only 20,000 plus trips 8 years no wrong passengers


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Idk. Only 20,000 plus trips 8 years no wrong passengers


Obviously you are doing something wrong to not confront this epidemic of stolen rides.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Idk. Only 20,000 plus trips 8 years no wrong passengers


I’ve done 22,000 trips. Had one wrong passenger. Learned my lesson. That young lady in SC had probably taken lots of Uber rides with no wrong drivers.

just because something hasn’t happened to you doesn’t mean it can’t happen.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Better that than requiring those stupid barcodes or pins.


I'd much rather have the pin number thing than name game. I mean, not a required or even default option, but I do run into rides every so often (probably less than 1%), usually out of town tourists, who turned on the pin number option in their rider app. it's not as convenient but I don't mind it that all that much


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

og bunky said:


> I'd much rather have the pin number thing than name game. I mean, not a required or even default option, but I do run into rides every so often (probably less than 1%), usually out of town tourists, who turned on the pin number option in their rider app. it's not as convenient but I don't mind it that all that much


The PIN option is a PITA because you can’t peek at the destination upon arrival at the pickup location.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

i didnt know you could do that on uber without starting the ride


----------



## Don V (Jan 20, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


These customers are just so stupid. They can't read license plates. They don't read the info on the app.it tells them the ****ing name of the driver. Did she think some ransom driver came up with the same ****ing name? I love the passengers who respond "don't speak English " like they don't understand the sound of their name.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Look, I can't blame them for trying to be careful. Obviously, they don't get the concept. If you want to deescalate the situation (which of course is the last choice for a lot of drivers) simply tell them to check the license plate. If they are still skiddish, make them give you the destination and show them the confirmation on the app. 
We make such big deal out of things that don't necessarily have to be.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Look, I can't blame them for trying to be careful. Obviously, they don't get the concept. If you want to deescalate the situation (which of course is the last choice for a lot of drivers) simply tell them to check the license plate. If they are still skiddish, make them give you the destination and show them the confirmation on the app.
> We make such big deal out of things that don't necessarily have to be.


I understand wanting to be careful. But seriously, once I gave her my name, she had my name, make and model of my vehicle, color of my vehicle, license plate number and a photo of me. All I asked in return was her name to verify that she is my correct passenger. I guess that was too much to ask.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Wasn't there a "Say My Name" nationwide campaign being advertised after a rider was killed getting into the wrong Uber car? I could of sworn I read it somewhere that Uber was encouraging riders to demand the driver says their name before getting into the car. If true I don't see the harm in such a simple request for safety reasons.


It was a social media viral campaign. Started by an idiot.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So just turn it around.. "Hi Sam, can you verify my name or the destination for me please?"


Especially if their name is Elizabeth!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I understand wanting to be careful. But seriously, once I gave her my name, she had my name, make and model of my vehicle, color of my vehicle, license plate number and a photo of me. All I asked in return was her name to verify that she is my correct passenger. I guess that was too much to ask.


I get it.


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


wHEN THEY GET IN THE CAR, JUST SAY "hi karen"


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

oKAY



Spoiler


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

cabbie1 said:


> wHEN THEY GET IN THE CAR, JUST SAY "hi karen"


They don’t get in my car without verifying their name. Period.


----------



## nope_nope (May 22, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


Some of you people really need to get off this power trip you’re on. You’re willing to burn time and gas to drive to the customer, then you decide that since they don’t want to do what you say, you cancel, because you can. You ******s are the ones that send me private, off-app customers. Thanks, keep doing what you’re doing.


----------



## Don V (Jan 20, 2019)

nope_nope said:


> Some of you people really need to get off this power trip you’re on. You’re willing to burn time and gas to drive to the customer, then you decide that since they don’t want to do what you say, you cancel, because you can. You ******s are the ones that send me private, off-app customers. Thanks, keep doing what you’re doing.


So in a city where drivers are robbed and killed you expect them to just let someone in their car without proving their identity? It's like letting some guy into your apartment just cause he claims to be a plumber. Most these drivers are just blowing off steam by exaggerating their responses on here.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It wasn't Uber who was encouraging it, it was students at the University of South Carolina and the parents of the girl who was killed there.
> 
> They have a website:
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft didn't start it but they did encourage it, which is why I don't totally blame riders who act this way. One or both took out full page ads in newspapers encouraging women to have the driver's give them their names. I made a Facebook posts about it at the time showing drivers how the companies were essentially playing drivers and riders against each other, because in the training slideshows it clearly tells the driver to give their name and have the passenger give theirs, but then these newspaper ads were telling riders to have drivers give the riders names.


----------



## Baird (Aug 15, 2021)

Don V said:


> These customers are just so stupid. They can't read license plates. They don't read the info on the app.it tells them the ****ing name of the driver. Did she think some ransom driver came up with the same ****ing name? I love the passengers who respond "don't speak English " like they don't understand the sound of their name.


Are the customers as stupid as ransom drivers?


----------



## Don V (Jan 20, 2019)

Baird said:


> Are the customers as stupid as ransom drivers?


Obviously it's a typo for random.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

4:59 and $3.75 later, you can call me whatever you want to call me.


----------



## Don V (Jan 20, 2019)

Baird said:


> Are the customers as stupid as ransom drivers?


And it was in response to specific customer the writer was talking about. If he gave his name which matches the name in her app he also needs her to tell him her name. Cause anyone can claim to be whoever and get in. It's not safe for either driver or passenger.


----------



## Hikerman (Sep 10, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Look, I can't blame them for trying to be careful. Obviously, they don't get the concept. If you want to deescalate the situation (which of course is the last choice for a lot of drivers) simply tell them to check the license plate. If they are still skiddish, make them give you the destination and show them the confirmation on the app.
> We make such big deal out of things that don't necessarily have to be.


I use door magnets with Uber lyft logo and my name


----------



## legalisa40 (7 mo ago)

cabbie1 said:


> wHEN THEY GET IN THE CAR, JUST SAY "hi karen"


Offer them free candy.


----------



## Ladyinred22 (7 mo ago)

I had an experience years ago picking up at some college party (before many of the new security measures were in place). Drunk guy gets in. I say Joe? He says yeah. I say xyz maple street. He says yeah. Okay. I start driving. Him: “You’re not going the right way.” Me: “I’m just following the GPS.” Him: “No, no you should have taken a left there.” Me: _new to Uber, young, and Naive_ uh okay, _follows his directions._ “You’re sure you’re going to xyz maple?” Him: “No, that’s not where I live? Me: “Huh?” _phone call from Joe asking me where I am_ Me: “Is your name Joe??” Him: “No, I'm Corey.” Me: “You got into the wrong Uber. Get out.” _pulls over_ Him: _Threatens me, etc._ Finally stumbles out of the Uber. Joe: _cancels ride_ 

I will NEVER give them the name again for that very reason. People lie. Drunk people lie often.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Hikerman said:


> I use door magnets with Uber lyft logo and my name


Anyone can buy those on eBay.


----------



## texaskdog (Oct 8, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The PIN option is a PITA because you can’t peek at the destination upon arrival at the pickup location.


and they forget their number EVERY TIME and then you gotta kick them out


----------



## texaskdog (Oct 8, 2021)

APettyJ said:


> Uber and Lyft didn't start it but they did encourage it, which is why I don't totally blame riders who act this way. One or both took out full page ads in newspapers encouraging women to have the driver's give them their names. I made a Facebook posts about it at the time showing drivers how the companies were essentially playing drivers and riders against each other, because in the training slideshows it clearly tells the driver to give their name and have the passenger give theirs, but then these newspaper ads were telling riders to have drivers give the riders names.


I remember Uber getting sued because a woman got killed JUMPING INTO A RANDOM CAR! 100% on her.


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Wasn't there a "Say My Name" nationwide campaign being advertised after a rider was killed getting into the wrong Uber car? I could of sworn I read it somewhere that Uber was encouraging riders to demand the driver says their name before getting into the car. If true I don't see the harm in such a simple request for safety reasons.


Uber wasn't encouraging that, the social media campaign was, well intentioned yet misguided as it was. Uber's recommended procedure that's explained in the videos that we have to look at before we can start using the app is that we have to verify the name. People who passed along the "make them tell you your name" social media thing probably never use Uber or they would realize that the passenger has our name, photograph, a description of our car, and our license plate number all to verify it's the right car. As drivers we only have one way to verify a rider and that's with the name. I'm sure we have all accidentally picked up the wrong person by not checking. It went badly wrong for me once. The person who got in my car was not the person who ordered the ride and they carjacked me. I was extremely lucky and got out of my car with my wallet and my phone and my car was recovered one week later with only minor body damage. What I do when people come up and say "Who is the Uber for?" is smile, say "Hi, I'm Bob. My picture should be in your app along with my license plate number which is XXXXXXX"
That almost always settles it. If they still insist on me saying their name, I explain that they have four ways to verify my vehicle and I only have one way to ensure I'm picking up the right passenger which is having them say the name to me. If they still persist, and by this point they're usually being jerks about it, I'll say "You know what? You're right. I'm not the right Uber driver for you" And then I cancel and drive off.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I understand wanting to be careful. But seriously, once I gave her my name, she had my name, make and model of my vehicle, color of my vehicle, license plate number and a photo of me. All I asked in return was her name to verify that she is my correct passenger. I guess that was too much to ask.


I agree with you. It is like at night, I have a rule that mo passenger by themselves can sit directly behind me out of my view.


----------



## PNF (Dec 2, 2018)

wallyruss1958 said:


> I agree with you. It is like at night, I have a rule that mo passenger by themselves can sit directly behind me out of my view.


It’s all about attitude. Treat all with respect. Explain it’s company policy for the security of both parties.
If a scammer wants to change the destination tell them they must do it on the app. If they cannot it’s not his/her ride.


----------



## Kawiz03 (Dec 20, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The PIN option is a PITA because you can’t peek at the destination upon arrival at the pickup location.


Wth are you talking about???You can't see the destination when you arrive on Uber just on Lyft


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Kawiz03 said:


> Wth are you talking about???You can't see the destination when you arrive on Uber just on Lyft


It’s called peeking. Turn off your cellular data and start the trip. You can see where the passengers going. Then just swipe the app off the screen, reopen by it, swipe it off the scream again. Turn on your cellular data and the app is really sound like nothing happened.


----------



## sportscorsch68 (Nov 20, 2021)

Don V said:


> These customers are just so stupid. They can't read license plates. They don't read the info on the app.it tells them the ****ing name of the driver. Did she think some ransom driver came up with the same ****ing name? I love the passengers who respond "don't speak English " like they don't understand the sound of their name.


You seem like a delightful person!


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Don V said:


> So in a city where drivers are robbed and killed you expect them to just let someone in their car without proving their identity? It's like letting some guy into your apartment just cause he claims to be a plumber. Most these drivers are just blowing off steam by exaggerating their responses on here.


Do you really think that the name they give you is real . What about third person rides . How do you know if the give you the right name ? 
The system is BS and you need to work of your gut . If you sense something wrong , get outof there .
Always allow some distance to see the pax walking tours your car and ALWAYS leave your doors locked .


----------



## Uber Anthony (Aug 3, 2015)

og bunky said:


> i didnt know you could do that on uber without starting the ride


Uber now shows the destination b4 accepting the ride.. they have been doing that in Cleveland since March


----------



## Catdad3x (7 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> So you fell for the “I put the wrong destination trick”? Cuz that’s the only way you would’ve taken the people who stole the ride to their final destination. Now you take it out on anyone who doesn’t play by your silly rules? Sounds like you are costing yourself a lot more time and money that whatever you lost on that one ride several years ago. The one that totally could’ve been prevented had you not fallen for the most obvious trick.



I verify name and destination EACH AND EVERY TIME since my one and only screw up. If either is wrong, I find out IMMEDIATELY and stop the ride. 14,000+ rides later and no mistakes of wrong ride.


----------



## Catdad3x (7 mo ago)

Uber Anthony said:


> Uber now shows the destination b4 accepting the ride.. they have been doing that in Cleveland since March


Not in FLorida.....how can you see it?


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

This guy’s vid addresses the issue well.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


------------------------------------
How long have you been doing RideShare ?? Dont you know by now that women are often ridiculous and unpredictable.. 

Is it so difficult for you to be courtesy and answer her question ?? You are suppose to state, I have a ride request for Brenda... Keep in mind , women are getting into the car with a complete STRANGER and a male at that.. Damn right we will take what steps are necessary to make certain it is safe..

I am guessing that you get pissed off when when the pax does not act like YOU think they should.. The woman had her own procedure to follow to make certain the ride was safe.. And guess what ??? If the pax ask you for the name of the person requesting the ride --- you DO have to give it to her.. Now cancel me !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don V (Jan 20, 2019)

sportscorsch68 said:


> You seem like a delightful person!


I am. I am laid back and respectful in person all the time. I am just agreeing and venting after driving hours dealing with all sorts of people. especially those who blame the drivers for things only uber and lyft have control over.


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------------
> How long have you been doing RideShare ?? Dont you know by now that women are often ridiculous and unpredictable..
> 
> Is it so difficult for you to be courtesy and answer her question ?? You are suppose to state, I have a ride request for Brenda... Keep in mind , women are getting into the car with a complete STRANGER and a male at that.. Damn right we will take what steps are necessary to make certain it is safe..
> ...


Passengers are provided with multiple means of verification:
• Car make/model/color
• License plate #
• Driver name and photo
• Real time location of a driver’s car and notification when arrived.
• Optional PIN verification.
*Here in MA we also undergo biannual background checks*

Drivers only have one means of verification:
• A first name > which Uber doesn’t even require to be real.

I’ve had requests from “Toxic”, “Genius”,”Ubeer” “H”, “can’t think”, and “Generated” who all were cancelled. It’s not asking much for passengers to check the info IN THEIR HANDS and to verify their name. 

Uber customers have been falsely taught by this media blitz to cut corners at the expense of driver safety.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------------
> How long have you been doing RideShare ?? Dont you know by now that women are often ridiculous and unpredictable..
> 
> Is it so difficult for you to be courtesy and answer her question ?? You are suppose to state, I have a ride request for Brenda... Keep in mind , women are getting into the car with a complete STRANGER and a male at that.. Damn right we will take what steps are necessary to make certain it is safe..
> ...


You don’t get it. That’s fine. Here maybe this link will explain it to you.









What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”


This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...




www.theridesharedude.net


----------



## ChristopherChristopher (Aug 14, 2021)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------------
> How long have you been doing RideShare ?? Dont you know by now that women are often ridiculous and unpredictable..
> 
> Is it so difficult for you to be courtesy and answer her question ?? You are suppose to state, I have a ride request for Brenda... Keep in mind , women are getting into the car with a complete STRANGER and a male at that.. Damn right we will take what steps are necessary to make certain it is safe..
> ...


 Women generally are stupid. Which is why they call rideshare and expect to not have any issues. You are stupid in the exact same way. Grow up.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------------
> How long have you been doing RideShare ?? Dont you know by now that women are often ridiculous and unpredictable..
> 
> Is it so difficult for you to be courtesy and answer her question ?? You are suppose to state, I have a ride request for Brenda... Keep in mind , women are getting into the car with a complete STRANGER and a male at that.. Damn right we will take what steps are necessary to make certain it is safe..
> ...


So you think women are inferior and need protection from the evil men? 
Its not 1940 any more. 
Drivers are letting complete strangers in to their car and need to stay safe also. 
Besides, you have it backwards, I give them my name, they give me their name. They already have the description of my car, my license plate number and a picture of me. 
If that’s not enough they can call me through the app and see if my phone rings.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------------
> How long have you been doing RideShare ?? Dont you know by now that women are often ridiculous and unpredictable..
> 
> Is it so difficult for you to be courtesy and answer her question ?? You are suppose to state, I have a ride request for Brenda... Keep in mind , women are getting into the car with a complete STRANGER and a male at that.. Damn right we will take what steps are necessary to make certain it is safe..
> ...


You. Are. Dead. Wrong.


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

I have ONE option… you don’t tell me your name… YOU CAN GRAY ANOTHER RIDE🤷🏽‍♀️ NO EXCEPTIONS ….. those who comply I simply tell them it’s fit their own protection either they get it or they don’t… Not my job to try to teach common sense to adults 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> So you are correct, but in practice I find it makes females more comfortable if you say their name first. Especially college girls.


No thanks.

I had a group of College girls in Evanston lie that their friend "Luke" got them the uber. They got in the car and asked to immediately change the destination. It was only a few blocks so I took them, but the ride was cancelled (by the real Luke) and one of the girls ended up almost puking in my back seat and left a shoe that she did not get back.

So no. The pax gives me their name or no ride.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Also alternatively I simply ask "what driver are you looking for?". I had a situation before (only once, years ago before you could input a third party name) where I picked up the wrong pax that had the same name. Dumb pax was like "wait, my BF got me the ride so how do you know my name".


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The PIN option is a PITA because you can’t peek at the destination upon arrival at the pickup location.


dumb post . tell them their name and move on whats the big deal


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SB DRIVER said:


> dumb post . tell them their name and move on whats the big deal


Read some of the comments and educate yourself. Or read this:









What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”


This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...




www.theridesharedude.net


----------



## uber-cville (Jan 26, 2017)

I have been doing Rideshare for 7 years. I will never unlock the doors unless they can tell me the name on the app. To do it otherwise is foolish.


----------



## Squilliam (9 mo ago)

Ladyinred22 said:


> I had an experience years ago picking up at some college party (before many of the new security measures were in place). Drunk guy gets in. I say Joe? He says yeah. I say xyz maple street. He says yeah. Okay. I start driving. Him: “You’re not going the right way.” Me: “I’m just following the GPS.” Him: “No, no you should have taken a left there.” Me: _new to Uber, young, and Naive_ uh okay, _follows his directions._ “You’re sure you’re going to xyz maple?” Him: “No, that’s not where I live? Me: “Huh?” _phone call from Joe asking me where I am_ Me: “Is your name Joe??” Him: “No, I'm Corey.” Me: “You got into the wrong Uber. Get out.” _pulls over_ Him: _Threatens me, etc._ Finally stumbles out of the Uber. Joe: _cancels ride_
> 
> I will NEVER give them the name again for that very reason. People lie. Drunk people lie often.


Not everyone. If they're drunk, they're also not gonna be able to say your name either. Should have verified the address.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

texaskdog said:


> I remember Uber getting sued because a woman got killed JUMPING INTO A RANDOM CAR! 100% on her.


So it is OK for me to kill the wrong PAX who jump into my car? 
Good to know. 
I thought there was something in the TOS that said I couldn't do that.


----------



## SCITAL (Aug 12, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> It was a social media viral campaign. Started by an idiot.


That person along with others - there getting into completely different cars. I've had couples hop in my car speaking asking me about my day just for another couple to come up and say hey you are my Uber. These are careless folks not paying attention not tricky folks with matching cars and names kidnapping people lol. Gimme a break.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber Anthony said:


> Uber now shows the destination b4 accepting the ride.. they have been doing that in Cleveland since March


Fort Myers too


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ChristopherChristopher said:


> Women generally are stupid.


PEOPLE are genuinely stupid.

You could get a real job instead of doing rideshare driving for U/L. I know, right? LOL


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SCITAL said:


> That person along with others - there getting into completely different cars. I've had couples hop in my car speaking asking me about my day just for another couple to come up and say hey you are my Uber. These are careless folks not paying attention not tricky folks with matching cars and names kidnapping people lol. Gimme a break.


The simple solution Do that problem with keeping your door locked until you identify your passenger.


----------



## Night Crawler (Dec 30, 2016)

Ladyinred22 said:


> I had an experience years ago picking up at some college party (before many of the new security measures were in place). Drunk guy gets in. I say Joe? He says yeah. I say xyz maple street. He says yeah. Okay. I start driving. Him: “You’re not going the right way.” Me: “I’m just following the GPS.” Him: “No, no you should have taken a left there.” Me: _new to Uber, young, and Naive_ uh okay, _follows his directions._ “You’re sure you’re going to xyz maple?” Him: “No, that’s not where I live? Me: “Huh?” _phone call from Joe asking me where I am_ Me: “Is your name Joe??” Him: “No, I'm Corey.” Me: “You got into the wrong Uber. Get out.” _pulls over_ Him: _Threatens me, etc._ Finally stumbles out of the Uber. Joe: _cancels ride_
> 
> I will NEVER give them the name again for that very reason. People lie. Drunk people lie often.


Exact same thing happened to me. My conclusion also the same.


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

This entire thread is stupid.

The only thing that you should EVER ask a rider is "Hi can you confirm my name?". Anything else is inefficient and a waste of time and potential annoyance for pax. What good does it do to ASK their name when plenty of times the exact name they use isnt the name they give you and just leads to more questions? Not 1 issue so far 8 years later.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

waznboi03 said:


> This entire thread is stupid.
> 
> The only thing that you should EVER ask a rider is "Hi can you confirm my name?". Anything else is inefficient and a waste of time and potential annoyance for pax. What good does it do to ASK their name when plenty of times the exact name they use isnt the name they give you and just leads to more questions? Not 1 issue so far 8 years later.


If that’s what you are asking passengers you are part of the problem.


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> If that’s what you are asking passengers you are part of the problem.


If thats part of the problem then idon't think you understand the problem and you shouldn't be driving. For your own security you should verify that you are picking up the right person. The best way and fastest way to do that is ask them to verify your name. Sure beats having pax show you their phone to verify its your car, etc.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

waznboi03 said:


> If thats part of the problem then idon't think you understand the problem and you shouldn't be driving. For your own security you should verify that you are picking up the right person. The best way and fastest way to do that is ask them to verify your name. Sure beats having pax show you their phone to verify its your car, etc.


The best and fastest way to verify your passengers to ask them their name. Simple. Done. Implying that I don’t know what I’m doing is quite ridiculous. I’ve been doing this for 5 1/2 years with 22,000 rides. Get a grip on yourself.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Fort Myers too


Does this mean now you are getting up front pay for the trip? If so are there adjustments when traffic is backed up or you need to take a different route?


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The best and fastest way to verify your passengers to ask them their name. Simple. Done. Implying that I don’t know what I’m doing is quite ridiculous. I’ve been doing this for 5 1/2 years with 22,000 rides. Get a grip on yourself.


Its simple logic bro. Oooo 5.5 years and you still cant use your brain.

Safest way and most efficient way is for them to verify you, not vice versa. You rolling up on someone saying, "what's your name " can be taken very agressively. Plus they can get argumentative and say "Tell me yours!" When you approach with "Hi did you call an Uber??" Followed by "by the way if you dont mind, whats my name?" Theres never any push back.

You clearly have driven a lot of passengers but lack customer service skills. Ive been driving over 8 years, with an extensive background in customer service. The idea is to never put pax in a position where they may feel uncomfortable. But im sure u dont care about that, I'm sure ur just another ant.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

waznboi03 said:


> Its simple logic bro. Oooo 5.5 years and you still cant use your brain.
> 
> Safest way and most efficient way is for them to verify you, not vice versa. You rolling up on someone saying, "what's your name " can be taken very agressively. Plus they can get argumentative and say "Tell me yours!" When you approach with "Hi did you call an Uber??" Followed by "by the way if you dont mind, whats my name?" Theres never any push back.
> 
> You clearly have driven a lot of passengers but lack customer service skills. Ive been driving over 8 years, with an extensive background in customer service. The idea is to never put pax in a position where they may feel uncomfortable. But im sure u dont care about that, I'm sure ur just another ant.


You make a lot of assumptions and you are really full of yourself. You do you and I’ll do me. I get great tips and have perfect 5.0 rating on both apps. Bye.


----------



## aubrey.mcintosh (7 mo ago)

The protocol that I use is to say "hi Sue.". That way she knows it is me and relaxes. Usually she says "hi Aubrey" back, but if not I say "say my name" in a routine businesslike manner. No name or bad attitude, no ride.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I can guarantee every one I have never told a PAX "Say my Name" However I had have PAX say "Tell me my name"

My approach is like this for the most part, of course there are slight modifications based on responses: "Hello, I'm FLKeys with Uber, your name is? Hi Kelly, how are you doing today? Can you please verify the destination we are going to?"


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Does this mean now you are getting up front pay for the trip? If so are there adjustments when traffic is backed up or you need to take a different route?


yes and yes


this is an example of an adjusted fare I was on Sanibel trying to get off the island. this trip came in, I dont remember what i was offered but it was much less than what I was paid, I didnt care because I was already in a backup and this trip both pickup and dropoff were on my route


so an 8 mile trip that took 1 hour and 45 minutes I was paid $30 plus tip and toll

Another change that happened a while back has to do with the toll. The toll going onto the island is $6 there is no toll coming off the island. Uber now pays both ways (if you have passengers in the car), This ride was going off the island I didnt pay a toll but the customer was charged













This is what trips look like when offered.. 

amount to be paid 
location of and distance to pick up as well as pick up address
location of and distance from pic up to dropoff as well as the address of dropoff


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

aubrey.mcintosh said:


> The protocol that I use is to say "hi Sue.". That way she knows it is me and relaxes. Usually she says "hi Aubrey" back, but if not I say "say my name" in a routine businesslike manner. No name or bad attitude, no ride.


Congratulations! You just won the prize for the dumbest comment ever on this topic by Driver. You have exactly ONE piece of information to identify your passenger and you were flirting it out to random strangers standing on a curb. Brilliant. You are part of the problem. People like you are the reason why passengers expect such stupidity from other drivers.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

waznboi03 said:


> Its simple logic bro. Oooo 5.5 years and you still cant use your brain.
> 
> Safest way and most efficient way is for them to verify you, not vice versa. You rolling up on someone saying, "what's your name " can be taken very agressively. Plus they can get argumentative and say "Tell me yours!" When you approach with "Hi did you call an Uber??" Followed by "by the way if you dont mind, whats my name?" Theres never any push back.
> 
> You clearly have driven a lot of passengers but lack customer service skills. Ive been driving over 8 years, with an extensive background in customer service. The idea is to never put pax in a position where they may feel uncomfortable. But im sure u dont care about that, I'm sure ur just another ant.


OK genius, since you lack any common sense or deductive reasoning skills, I will use an example to explain this to you.

Lets say there’s a passenger standing there waiting for a ride. A complete stranger who isn’t even an Uber driver pulls up. He demands of the passenger “tell me my name!” passenger is intimidated and gives out the name from their passenger app. The driver says OK get in. Windows are locked and the child lock is on the door. Now you have a kidnapping that will end badly. Please reevaluate your strategy and try to think of the safety of everyone instead of your ego testicle insistence that you are right.


----------



## BeeBadgerGuy (8 mo ago)

Uber Anthony said:


> Uber now shows the destination b4 accepting the ride.. they have been doing that in Cleveland since March


Not true in NJ... No destination shown until ride is begun... aka, swiped. Reserved rides show street but not street number of pickup, & destination. So far, I Love "Reserved Rides." I always answer to my name when questioned.. 

Ironically, it is my first name.. a name which did not even appear on my ORIGINAL Soc. Sec. Card, decades ago. When conversation goes well during the Ride I have frequently told the crazy story behind my first name, a name by which only Uber knows me.. & which I jokingly tell Riders is my "Stage Name," used in this modern version a "Stage Coach."


----------



## smokey58 (Jul 15, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> OK genius, since you lack any common sense or deductive reasoning skills, I will use an example to explain this to you.
> 
> Lets say there’s a passenger standing there waiting for a ride. A complete stranger who isn’t even an Uber driver pulls up. He demands of the passenger “tell me my name!” passenger is intimidated and gives out the name from their passenger app. The driver says OK get in. Windows are locked and the child lock is on the door. Now you have a kidnapping that will end badly. Please reevaluate your strategy and try to think of the safety of everyone instead of your ego testicle insistence that you are right.


Drivers are not and should not be responsible for passengers who choose to get into a car without identifying the car first. There is no safety issue for the passenger if you are the legitimate driver, so there is no need for them to ask for your name as they are given all the identifying information they need (including a photo) prior to you arriving, and if you aren't the legitimate driver then you are powerless to stop whatever is going to happen to them anyway because you aren't there! There is ALWAYS a safety risk for the driver however, with every single passenger they pick up, and that's why we should verify the rider, not the other way round. Personally, I do it by checking the destination with them as it doubles as a legitimate rider check and also if there has been an error made in the trip entered (which happens quite often). I don't give a toss what their name or Uber alias is - the destination is just as good as a means of verification and allows mistakes to be corrected before you start the trip. "Hi, where are you off to today?" is far less intrusive as an opening question than "Hi, what's your name?" and still achieves the aim of verifying your rider without risking pushback. If they don't know the destination or can't change it if it's wrong, then sorry, it's no ride for you.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

smokey58 said:


> Drivers are not and should not be responsible for passengers who choose to get into a car without identifying the car first. There is no safety issue for the passenger if you are the legitimate driver, so there is no need for them to ask for your name as they are given all the identifying information they need (including a photo) prior to you arriving, and if you aren't the legitimate driver then you are powerless to stop whatever is going to happen to them anyway because you aren't there! There is ALWAYS a safety risk for the driver however, with every single passenger they pick up, and that's why we should verify the rider, not the other way round. Personally, I do it by checking the destination with them as it doubles as a legitimate rider check and also if there has been an error made in the trip entered (which happens quite often). I don't give a toss what their name or Uber alias is - the destination is just as good as a means of verification and allows mistakes to be corrected before you start the trip. "Hi, where are you off to today?" is far less intrusive as an opening question than "Hi, what's your name?" and still achieves the aim of verifying your rider without risking pushback. If they don't know the destination or can't change it if it's wrong, then sorry, it's no ride for you.


A stranger is getting into a car with a stranger and you think both of them asking “what’s your name?” is intrusive? Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## smokey58 (Jul 15, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> A stranger is getting into a car with a stranger and you think both of them asking “what’s your name?” is intrusive? Wake up and smell the coffee.


Had my first coffee already this morning and it smelled great thanks. Asking for names is a pointless exercise when one of the 2 parties is under no obligation (nor is it checked by any ID authoritative means) to provide a valid name when registering on the app. You are not a 'stranger' as such because the rider knows your car by make, model, colour and number plate, your real name, and that you have undergone background police checks for suitability as a driver. And yes, I have experienced it first hand when a rider has resented being asked their name. It could be for a myriad of reasons (language difficulties, ethnic or cultural sensitivities, resentment, embarrassment, personal security etc etc), but the reasons are irrelevant for the purpose of verification because you have no other way of checking their validity other than getting them to 'prove' the trip was booked by or for them. And I find the best way of doing that is by checking the booked destination - no intrusion, no risk.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

smokey58 said:


> Had my first coffee already this morning and it smelled great thanks. Asking for names is a pointless exercise when one of the 2 parties is under no obligation (nor is it checked by any ID authoritative means) to provide a valid name when registering on the app. You are not a 'stranger' as such because the rider knows your car by make, model, colour and number plate, your real name, and that you have undergone background police checks for suitability as a driver. And yes, I have experienced it first hand when a rider has resented being asked their name. It could be for a myriad of reasons (language difficulties, ethnic or cultural sensitivities, resentment, embarrassment, personal security etc etc), but the reasons are irrelevant for the purpose of verification because you have no other way of checking their validity other than getting them to 'prove' the trip was booked by or for them. And I find the best way of doing that is by checking the booked destination - no intrusion, no risk.


By definition both parties are strangers. Period. I get great tips and have a 5.0 rating on both platforms. So obviously my passengers don’t resent being asked their name. You are really reaching to justify your ridiculous stance.


----------



## smokey58 (Jul 15, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> By definition both parties are strangers. Period. I get great tips and have a 5.0 rating on both platforms. So obviously my passengers don’t resent being asked their name. You are really reaching to justify your ridiculous stance.


Not sure of the relevance of your oft repeated "I get great tips and have a 5.0 rating on both platforms" - I also get a great percentage of tips (in a country where tipping is not expected or practised in large) and have a 5 star rating on the platforms I drive for, so now that we've established a neutrality around that, we can continue to debate whether it's a higher risk waste of time to exchange names or not. And my journey has been that yes, I have experienced resentment over asking for a name, and yes, asking for the destination achieves the same outcome with the added bonus of no risk of resentment plus the opportunity to identify and correct errors in the booking of the trip. So my "ridiculous stance" ticks all the common sense and risk-adverse boxes I need to apply to keep being successful at what I do - win, win. But keep doing it your way if it works for you and more power to you, just don't be so arrogant to assume your way is the only or best way.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

smokey58 said:


> Not sure of the relevance of your oft repeated "I get great tips and have a 5.0 rating on both platforms" - I also get a great percentage of tips (in a country where tipping is not expected or practised in large) and have a 5 star rating on the platforms I drive for, so now that we've established a neutrality around that, we can continue to debate whether it's a higher risk waste of time to exchange names or not. And my journey has been that yes, I have experienced resentment over asking for a name, and yes, asking for the destination achieves the same outcome with the added bonus of no risk of resentment plus the opportunity to identify and correct errors in the booking of the trip. So my "ridiculous stance" ticks all the common sense and risk-adverse boxes I need to apply to keep being successful at what I do - win, win. But keep doing it your way if it works for you and more power to you, just don't be so arrogant to assume your way is the only or best way.


Not the only way just the safe way.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

aubrey.mcintosh said:


> The protocol that I use is to say "hi Sue.". That way she knows it is me and relaxes. Usually she says "hi Aubrey" back, but if not I say "say my name" in a routine businesslike manner. No name or bad attitude, no ride.


That's my protocol as well and the best way to handle it.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nope. I had a ride stolen a few years ago by a couple innocent looking young ladies. Learned my lesson the hard way by not getting paid for the ride.


What do you mean stolen? Did they lie to you, where they not your passengers? I always confirm the address, if they told me a different address, I’ll tell them they need to change it I’m the app. Only the correct passenger can do this.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> So you fell for the “I put the wrong destination trick”? Cuz that’s the only way you would’ve taken the people who stole the ride to their final destination. Now you take it out on anyone who doesn’t play by your silly rules? Sounds like you are costing yourself a lot more time and money that whatever you lost on that one ride several years ago. The one that totally could’ve been prevented had you not fallen for the most obvious trick.


I’ve never had this attempted with me, but if they said oh we put the wrong address in, I would ask them to change it on the app, as I did once have someone legitimately put in the wrong address. They corrected it once I asked them to.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

InIt4TheLongHaul said:


> It's either:
> 
> Rider: "What's my name?"
> AND
> ...


I always ask their name, I never bother to have them tell me mine, as most of the time they’ll ask if I’m John. This confirms they are the correct passenger. If they don’t, I simply ask the destination. That confirms it. If they were looking for a free trip, and didn’t say they put the wrong destination in, well I would find that odd, and an extreme coincidence they were going on the same area as the real passenger. If they asked you go to a totally different destination, I’m asking them to do it on the app, if they refuse, they get kicked out. Knock on wood, I haven’t had this happen


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Don V said:


> These customers are just so stupid. They can't read license plates. They don't read the info on the app.it tells them the ****ing name of the driver. Did she think some ransom driver came up with the same ****ing name? I love the passengers who respond "don't speak English " like they don't understand the sound of their name.


I always hated that they were able to see license plates which can easily be cross reference to your address in all of the website search sites. I found it kind of creepy that they had more information on us than we have on them. The pain is a p i t a but compared to what I've done in the past as a female driving late at night at the airport because female passengers if a tick Euler preferred female drivers, knowing that they had my information and I didn't have theirs gave me the creeps especially when it came to the dudes sending their side chicks or hookers home. I actually carried a makeup kit in my car for the women and just out of curiosity do they still sell the consoles with everything from mints, gum, condoms, and Candy packs? I was turned onto it by a guy in Boston and you get a hefty credit and commission plus referral bonuses. But it is creepy they know more about us than we know about them.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

UberPro1969 said:


> I’ve never had this attempted with me, but if they said oh we put the wrong address in, I would ask them to change it on the app, as I did once have someone legitimately put in the wrong address. They corrected it once I asked them to.


I has a pickup where the pax wanted a different destination than the app had...that destination was in another state. As per normal ops I asked him to correct it in his rider app. He said he was having difficulty doing do, I turned around to see he was running the app on his Apple watch...

I made an exception and put the correct destination in myself.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Im


CaptainToo said:


> I has a pickup where the pax wanted a different destination than the app had...that destination was in another state. As per normal ops I asked him to correct it in his rider app. He said he was having difficulty doing do, I turned around to see he was running the app on his Apple watch...
> 
> I made an exception and put the correct destination in myself.


 I’m not sure you can do that with Uber. I know you can with Lyft, but I would never do this. I wouldn’t want the passenger making a false accusation that I didn’t take him there, I just put the address to make more money. If he puts it in, that voids that problem


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

A common practice I had was when someone was getting into my car was to call them a totally different name, this would get them to pay attention right away as if they maybe got in the wrong car. Then I would actually say the right name we would have a quick laugh and off we go. If anyone ever questioned me, I just let them know it was to make sure I had the right person in the car. It's a good way to start the ride off right and with you somewhat in control simply by engaging the pax first. 

Weather you like it or not this job is a customer service job.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

I found an easy solution is to just ask, "Hi... which driver are you waiting for?" Much less confrontational than "What's my name?"

Of course, this isn't necessary for those picks in like the middle of a cornfield, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ChristopherChristopher said:


> Women generally are stupid. Which is why they call rideshare and expect to not have any issues. You are stupid in the exact same way. Grow up.


Sexist ✅️
Ignorant ✅️


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> OK genius, since you lack any common sense or deductive reasoning skills, I will use an example to explain this to you.
> 
> Lets say there’s a passenger standing there waiting for a ride. A complete stranger who isn’t even an Uber driver pulls up. He demands of the passenger “tell me my name!” passenger is intimidated and gives out the name from their passenger app. The driver says OK get in. Windows are locked and the child lock is on the door. Now you have a kidnapping that will end badly. Please reevaluate your strategy and try to think of the safety of everyone instead of your ego testicle insistence that you are right.


 Exactly right


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

bluedogz said:


> I found an easy solution is to just ask, "Hi... which driver are you waiting for?" Much less confrontational than "What's my name?"
> 
> Of course, this isn't necessary for those picks in like the middle of a cornfield, but you get the idea.


Zach can leave the passenger in an unsafed situation of being picked up by somebody who isn’t even an Uber driver. Like what happened to the young lady in South Carolina. Anyone could pull up by somebody who looks like they’re waiting for an Uber and ask which driver they’re waiting for. The passenger gives the name of the driver NF person in the car just says OK get in. No you have a kidnapping. Your logic is just plain wrong and potentially dangerous.


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> OK genius, since you lack any common sense or deductive reasoning skills, I will use an example to explain this to you.
> 
> Lets say there’s a passenger standing there waiting for a ride. A complete stranger who isn’t even an Uber driver pulls up. He demands of the passenger “tell me my name!” passenger is intimidated and gives out the name from their passenger app. The driver says OK get in. Windows are locked and the child lock is on the door. Now you have a kidnapping that will end badly. Please reevaluate your strategy and try to think of the safety of everyone instead of your ego testicle insistence that you are right.


You're retar-ded. The passenger KNOWS who their looking for. If the car doesn't match they ain't even going to bother with a rando dude. I like how you're taking the most extreme unimaginable and unrealistic scenario.

I also drive a Model 3 so maybe thats why I have an easier time interacting with customers because a lot of them are excited to get in. My car is red so they know I'm their Uber Driver and they automatically come up to my car 99/100 times. Even when I drove my Fiesta, i let customers come to me, and the number one question is, "Hi can you verify my name please?" And this is all under the obvious assumption that they know im their ride. They know im their ride but i can't automatically assume they are my pax. That's how free rides are given, i.e. "hi Sue??" Not Sue: "yep that's me!"

Obviously verifying their name can work. But as I said earlier its not the cleanest most efficient way of securing your pax is your pax.

There's no need to argue with me. I know im correct and it's completely logical.

Edit: also,

WE ARE THE UBER DRIVERS NOT SOME BAD GUYS I.E. MURDERERS

What does that have to do with us being most efficient. This isnt a "How do we ensure pax is in the right vehicle?" Post. Its a "How to make sure this is your pax" as efficiently as possible.

A lady being a moron and getting into the wrong vehicle, albeit sad, has nothing to do with efficiently making sure you have the right Pax while simultaneously putting them at ease.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

sidewazzz said:


> A common practice I had was when someone was getting into my car was to call them a totally different name, this would get them to pay attention right away as if they maybe got in the wrong car. Then I would actually say the right name we would have a quick laugh and off we go. If anyone ever questioned me, I just let them know it was to make sure I had the right person in the car. It's a good way to start the ride off right and with you somewhat in control simply by engaging the pax first.
> 
> Weather you like it or not this job is a customer service job.


In what universe does calling a passenger by a different name qualify as customer service? Lame.


----------



## gtrplayingman (Sep 15, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> A common practice I had was when someone was getting into my car was to call them a totally different name, this would get them to pay attention right away as if they maybe got in the wrong car. Then I would actually say the right name we would have a quick laugh and off we go. If anyone ever questioned me, I just let them know it was to make sure I had the right person in the car. It's a good way to start the ride off right and with you somewhat in control simply by engaging the pax first.
> 
> Weather you like it or not this job is a customer service job.


"YOU HAVE TO TELL ME MY NAME!"
"...Karen?"


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You make a lot of assumptions and you are really full of yourself. You do you and I’ll do me. I get great tips and have perfect 5.0 rating on both apps. Bye.


Oh yeah, I'm sure you're totally not lying with that brag. I'm sure you're a kind and considerate and sociable person who never acts like a complete donkey for no reason.


Rideshare Dude said:


> Congratulations! You just won the prize for the dumbest comment ever on this topic by Driver.





Rideshare Dude said:


> OK genius, since you lack any common sense or deductive reasoning skills, I will use an example to explain this to you.





Rideshare Dude said:


> Wake up and smell the coffee.





Rideshare Dude said:


> You are really reaching to justify your ridiculous stance.


Yeah, I definitely believe that you get a 5 star every time


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> NO! I don’t. After telling this woman my name and asking her name twice, she insisted on playing this game. My response? “I’ll tell you what” <cancel> “you can play your games with somebody else.”


I'm so glad I don't do this work anymore. Occasionally I get emails telling me about threads here and I'm just like "wow. I can't believe that was my life for so long" and move on with my day This one though sparked a memory. 

It was a Saturday night, just after midnight. Popular spot, lots of drunks outside looking for rides to the next hotspot. Pax comes up to the car, almost falling over in her heels. "What's my name?" "Uhhh... you don't know?" "Don't be an asshole, what's my f^$#% name? I don't want to get kidnapped!" "Ma'am. I can tell you that my name is xxxxxxx. You can look at my face and check it with the face in the app. You can look at my license plate and check it against the app. You can even call me. You have four ways of verifying who I am. I only have one way of verifying who you are. Your name". 

Of course all this time, she's facetiming with one of her friends, presumably at the location she's trying to get to. "OMG, it's talking to me like it's people". then shouts at me "YOU'RE NOT A PERSON! YOU'RE AN UBER! WHAT'S MY NAME???" 

I cancelled the ride and drove off.

I'm so glad I don't do this work anymore.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

mghtyred said:


> I'm so glad I don't do this work anymore. Occasionally I get emails telling me about threads here and I'm just like "wow. I can't believe that was my life for so long" and move on with my day This one though sparked a memory.
> 
> It was a Saturday night, just after midnight. Popular spot, lots of drunks outside looking for rides to the next hotspot. Pax comes up to the car, almost falling over in her heels. "What's my name?" "Uhhh... you don't know?" "Don't be an *****, what's my f^$#% name? I don't want to get kidnapped!" "Ma'am. I can tell you that my name is xxxxxxx. You can look at my face and check it with the face in the app. You can look at my license plate and check it against the app. You can even call me. You have four ways of verifying who I am. I only have one way of verifying who you are. Your name".
> 
> ...


Great anecdote.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> So you are correct, but in practice I find it makes females more comfortable if you say their name first. Especially college girls.


Yup, especially if they want to change out of their uniform to put on the stripper outfit in your back seat. they can't feel and get more comfortable than that.


----------



## bestgays (Oct 4, 2015)

My name is on the side of my car!
When they ask me what my name is - I just look at them!


----------



## Wren (Apr 12, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> OK genius, since you lack any common sense or deductive reasoning skills, I will use an example to explain this to you.
> 
> Lets say there’s a passenger standing there waiting for a ride. A complete stranger who isn’t even an Uber driver pulls up. He demands of the passenger “tell me my name!” passenger is intimidated and gives out the name from their passenger app. The driver says OK get in. Windows are locked and the child lock is on the door. Now you have a kidnapping that will end badly. Please reevaluate your strategy and try to think of the safety of everyone instead of your ego testicle insistence that you are right.


This is a great point. A fake Uber driver could easily find a victim - I notice them even when I’m not driving Uber- standing outside, glancing up, down at phone, back up. Drive up to them and they say “Uber?”and fake driver/ potential perpetrator says “yes tell me my name”. Yikes. Made my skin crawl realizing this.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Wren said:


> This is a great point. A fake Uber driver could easily find a victim - I notice them even when I’m not driving Uber- standing outside, glancing up, down at phone, back up. Drive up to them and they say “Uber?”and fake driver/ potential perpetrator says “yes tell me my name”. Yikes. Made my skin crawl realizing this.


Unfortunately a lot of Uber drivers have a rather myopic view and fail to look at the situation from more than one perspective. The solution has to be easy and safe for all. #WhatsYourName is that solution.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Wren said:


> This is a great point. A fake Uber driver could easily find a victim - I notice them even when I’m not driving Uber- standing outside, glancing up, down at phone, back up. Drive up to them and they say “Uber?” and fake driver/ potential perpetrator says “yes tell me my name”. Yikes. Made my skin crawl realizing this.


PAX should take full responsibility for their mishaps, our Plate number, Vehicle make and model, and our picture is on the pax app. 
If they don't pay attention then it is their own fault for the outcome, If someone book on their behalf then that person should screenshot the info and text it to the person that they book the uber for.
Why would a law abiding person with a clean criminal background, uses an identifiable application to start a career of crime.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Unfortunately a lot of Uber drivers have a rather myopic view and fail to look at the situation from more than one perspective. The solution has to be easy and safe for all. #WhatsYourName is that solution.


anyone can say yes to a name, I usually show the information in the app so they know that it is assign to me. Still they should check plate number, make and model along with the provided picture in the app.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

coolblk said:


> PAX should take full responsibility for their mishaps, our Plate number, Vehicle make and model, and our picture is on the pax app.
> If they don't pay attention then it is their own fault for the outcome, If someone book on their behalf then that person should screenshot the info and text it to the person that they book the uber for.
> Why would a law abiding person with a clean criminal background, uses an identifiable application to start a career of crime.


You kind of missed the point. You’re replying to comments talking about a “fake” Uber driver. They would not be using the Uber app.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You kind of missed the point. You’re replying to comments talking about a “fake” Uber driver. They would not be using the Uber app.


So I am to the point, The pax own responsibility to verify that they are getting their trip with the real assign Uber driver and not a Fake Driver who do not match the description provided to the PAX. ( A fake driver is not an Uber driver so i wouldn't say it is a fake uber driver as uber do not accept fake drivers, (it is just someone lurking hoping a pax walk up to them and ask if they are uber which then they would respond yes, there again the pax do not do their part to verify all provided information in their app


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> In what universe does calling a passenger by a different name qualify as customer service? Lame.


Seems to me you don’t comprehend the angle of engagement and at the same time verifying the pax ID. That tactic worked 99.9% of the time, I honestly can’t think of a time it didn’t. I can certainly tell you just like everyone else can the amount of wrong pax jumping into my car was countless. This tactic instantly engages whoever to correct you about their name. Then you go from there.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

sidewazzz said:


> Seems to me you don’t comprehend the angle of engagement and at the same time verifying the pax ID. That tactic worked 99.9% of the time, I honestly can’t think of a time it didn’t. I can certainly tell you just like everyone else can the amount of wrong pax jumping into my car was countless. This tactic instantly engages whoever to correct you about their name. Then you go from there.


SO you just prove my point, the wrong pax jumping into your car, is proof that pax not paying attention to detail.

It is like taking a Bus, you will not take a bus that taking you away from your destination , or partial of the rout to your destination, you will get on the bus that will get you to your destination, how simple can i make it for you to understand, who need to take the blame for their own actions


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

coolblk said:


> So I am to the point, The pax own responsibility to verify that they are getting their trip with the real assign Uber driver and not a Fake Driver who do not match the description provided to the PAX. ( A fake driver is not an Uber driver so i wouldn't say it is a fake uber driver as uber do not accept fake drivers, (it is just someone lurking hoping a pax walk up to them and ask if they are uber which then they would respond yes, there again the pax do not do their part to verify all provided information in their app


You are not even in the same neighborhood as the point. You said:
“Why would a law abiding person with a clean criminal background, uses an identifiable application to start a career of crime.”
The entire point of the comment you were replying to was about fake drivers. I’m not sure you even understand what a fake driver is. It is somebody who pre is pretending to be an Uber driver but does not have the Uber app. Please go back and reread. Take your time and concentrate this time.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You are not even in the same neighborhood as the point. You said:
> “Why would a law abiding person with a clean criminal background, uses an identifiable application to start a career of crime.”
> The entire point of the comment you were replying to was about fake drivers. I’m not sure you even understand what a fake driver is. It is somebody who pre is pretending to be an Uber driver but does not have the Uber app. Please go back and reread. Take your time and concentrate this time.


Again here is explaining that anyone who on the uber app would not stoop to such lever, only someone that is untraceable through the rideshare network. which would explain fake drivers and dumb passengers


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

sidewazzz said:


> Seems to me you don’t comprehend the angle of engagement and at the same time verifying the pax ID. That tactic worked 99.9% of the time, I honestly can’t think of a time it didn’t. I can certainly tell you just like everyone else can the amount of wrong pax jumping into my car was countless. This tactic instantly engages whoever to correct you about their name. Then you go from there.


You can’t think of a time it didn’t work? Google “Samantha Josephson.” She was just one of the 0.1% that you are so dismissive of.


----------



## texaskdog (Oct 8, 2021)

waznboi03 said:


> Its simple logic bro. Oooo 5.5 years and you still cant use your brain.
> 
> Safest way and most efficient way is for them to verify you, not vice versa. You rolling up on someone saying, "what's your name " can be taken very agressively. Plus they can get argumentative and say "Tell me yours!" When you approach with "Hi did you call an Uber??" Followed by "by the way if you dont mind, whats my name?" Theres never any push back.
> 
> You clearly have driven a lot of passengers but lack customer service skills. Ive been driving over 8 years, with an extensive background in customer service. The idea is to never put pax in a position where they may feel uncomfortable. But im sure u dont care about that, I'm sure ur just another ant.


If in doubt I say "are you going to X" and if they say yes, that's where we go, then the chances are pretty good I have the right person. I've had people just say "yes" to any name and it wasn't them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wren said:


> I notice them even when I’m not driving Uber- standing outside, glancing up, down at phone, back up. Drive up to them and they say “Uber?”and fake driver/ potential perpetrator says “yes tell me my name”.


Well, the worst part is when the fake Uber driver guesses a woman's name.

Her: "Say my name."
Him: "Jennifer."
Her -- hops into his car.

But he just said whatever woman's name came to his mind right then. If she says, "No, that's not me," then all he does is say, "I'm not your Uber" and waits for it to happen with another woman.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

texaskdog said:


> If in doubt I say "are you going to X" and if they say yes, that's where we go, then the chances are pretty good I have the right person. I've had people just say "yes" to any name and it wasn't them.


That’s why you should turn it around and ask the passenger what their name is.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

It's nice that everyone has an opinion etc but the fact is the only bit of information you're guaranteed to have to verify the passenger is the passenger name. Maybe the passenger has a photo that matches and maybe you live in a market where once you press the arrive button you will see the passenger destination.

Arrived introduce yourself say "Hi my name is *_* what is your name? You can spice it up by saying I'm your Lyft/Uber driver, I hope I'm your driver, or anything else that makes the interaction seem more personable.

In my experience polite enjoyable passengers give their name immediately after your introduction because that's what normal human beings do. Sometimes you have to ask for their name because they're so focused on being late for whatever thing they had to call a ride for.

The bottom line is though yes sometimes passengers will attempt to still rides and it doesn't even matter where it is you're going so long as you get them out of the "surge zone" they're happy paying for a ride at normal fares.

If I were a criminal out to do a bad thing I wouldn't care what the destination was I'm just waiting for the driver to drive away from the populated area...


----------



## gtrplayingman (Sep 15, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, the worst part is when the fake Uber driver guesses a woman's name.
> 
> Her: "Say my name."
> Him: "Jennifer."
> ...


That's one way to do it.

Ugh. The PIN should just be default for everyone. Saves time, no awkwardness...but as usual, no planning from above. This company wasn't build so much as it just _happened_.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Sproutski said:


> Uber wasn't encouraging that, the social media campaign was, well intentioned yet misguided as it was. Uber's recommended procedure that's explained in the videos that we have to look at before we can start using the app is that we have to verify the name. People who passed along the "make them tell you your name" social media thing probably never use Uber or they would realize that the passenger has our name, photograph, a description of our car, and our license plate number all to verify it's the right car. As drivers we only have one way to verify a rider and that's with the name. I'm sure we have all accidentally picked up the wrong person by not checking. It went badly wrong for me once. The person who got in my car was not the person who ordered the ride and they carjacked me. I was extremely lucky and got out of my car with my wallet and my phone and my car was recovered one week later with only minor body damage. What I do when people come up and say "Who is the Uber for?" is smile, say "Hi, I'm Bob. My picture should be in your app along with my license plate number which is XXXXXXX"
> That almost always settles it. If they still insist on me saying their name, I explain that they have four ways to verify my vehicle and I only have one way to ensure I'm picking up the right passenger which is having them say the name to me. If they still persist, and by this point they're usually being jerks about it, I'll say "You know what? You're right. I'm not the right Uber driver for you" And then I cancel and drive off.





sidewazzz said:


> Seems to me you don’t comprehend the angle of engagement and at the same time verifying the pax ID. That tactic worked 99.9% of the time, I honestly can’t think of a time it didn’t. I can certainly tell you just like everyone else can the amount of wrong pax jumping into my car was countless. This tactic instantly engages whoever to correct you about their name. Then you go from there.


This is something that you shouldn't even have to defend it's just common sense. I can't even count the number of passengers I've had jump in my back seat just because my car was the color they were looking for. It's outright foolish to blame customers for being stupid. That's the whole purpose of "What's My Name" if your going to be lazy and stupid just make sure the driver at least knows who he is picking up. A simple one second procedure. Listening to these idiot comments from other drivers is exactly why you need this rule. Half of them don't belong behind the wheel.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

bluedogz said:


> I found an easy solution is to just ask, "Hi... which driver are you waiting for?" Much less confrontational than "What's my name?"
> 
> Of course, this isn't necessary for those picks in like the middle of a cornfield, but you get the idea.


"What's My Name" was for the passenger to ask. Nobody cares about what the driver likes it was meant to protect riders from unscrupulous people who prey on drunks that jump into the wrong car.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

coolblk said:


> anyone can say yes to a name, I usually show the information in the app so they know that it is assign to me. Still they should check plate number, make and model along with the provided picture in the app.
> [/QUOTE
> You can talk about all you want about what s rider fight





Rideshare Dude said:


> You make a lot of assumptions and you are really full of yourself. You do you and I’ll do me. I get great tips and have perfect 5.0 rating on both apps. Bye.


He is making his assumptions based off your comments that don't make any sense. Nobody cares about what a driver thinks regarding "What's My Name." It's only purpose was to possibly save lives. The only way that happens is when the rider is in control. If they are too lazy/drunk to check license plate, car color etc. then at least make sure the driver knows your freaking name. Is it 100% safe? Absolutely not. Will it save lives? Absolutely yes. Takes 2 seconds. Anyone that has a problem with it should have their head examined.


----------



## Uncle Mikey (Oct 23, 2019)

aubrey.mcintosh said:


> The protocol that I use is to say "hi Sue.". That way she knows it is me and relaxes. Usually she says "hi Aubrey" back, but if not I say "say my name" in a routine businesslike manner. No name or bad attitude, no ride.


OK My two cents on this matter. I think (in my opinion) It's best for a rider to check the lic plate. If that isn't done than they need to ask the driver who they are picking up. This way they know they have the right driver and they are not getting in some pervs car. It's about their safety. Then I ask where they are going? That's for my safety.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> He is making his assumptions based off your comments that don't make any sense. Nobody cares about what a driver thinks regarding "What's My Name." It's only purpose was to possibly save lives. The only way that happens is when the rider is in control. If they are too lazy/drunk to check license plate, car color etc. then at least make sure the driver knows your freaking name. Is it 100% safe? Absolutely not. Will it save lives? Absolutely yes. Takes 2 seconds. Anyone that has a problem with it should have their head examined.


You should really read this.









What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”


This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...




www.theridesharedude.net


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I always phrased it as "Who are you waiting for?"


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”


This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...




www.theridesharedude.net




[/QUOTE]
How can someone steal your ride , if uber pays the driver direct deposit, How will the scam driver get paid, No pax pays fare direct to drivers,

Once I went to pick up a pax, they were not there as they got a ride with someone else, Not a scammer but probably happened to be from their neighborhood, when I text them, they told me that they got a ride. What did I do ? Swipe start the trip, drove to the destination and swipe end the trip, That pay was in my account. Too bad for them, Gas costs money going to pick them up.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

coolblk said:


> What’s wrong with “What’s my name?”
> 
> 
> This phrase has been used for years as a scam to steal rides from Uber and Lyft drivers, along with its close twin “Who are you here for?” On the surface, it may seem like a safe method to identify your Uber or Lyft driver. But in real world practice, answering this phrase can leave a driver in...
> ...


How can someone steal your ride , if uber pays the driver direct deposit, How will the scam driver get paid, No pax pays fare direct to drivers,

Once I went to pick up a pax, they were not there as they got a ride with someone else, Not a scammer but probably happened to be from their neighborhood, when I text them, they told me that they got a ride. What did I do ? Swipe start the trip, drove to the destination and swipe end the trip, That pay was in my account. Too bad for them, Gas costs money going to pick them up.
[/QUOTE]
How does someone steal your ride? It was explained in detail in the link. You either didn’t read it or did not comprehend it. You have gone off on a tangent that has nothing to do with the discussion. Just more pissing on cornflakes.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

sidewazzz said:


> A common practice I had was when someone was getting into my car was to call them a totally different name, this would get them to pay attention right away as if they maybe got in the wrong car. Then I would actually say the right name we would have a quick laugh and off we go. If anyone ever questioned me, I just let them know it was to make sure I had the right person in the car. It's a good way to start the ride off right and with you somewhat in control simply by engaging the pax first.
> 
> Weather you like it or not this job is a customer service job.


As a “self-employed” driver it is up to the driver what “kind of service” they provide. It isn’t up to Uber. It isn’t up to a group of drivers. It isn’t even up to the public. You and I are picking up Uber’s customers; we are not working to get repeat customers - they are only ours in a way while in the car for that short period of time. Sure, if you’re not nice and your car is a mess, you should and would get reported. BUT your service is “only” what you want it to be.


I pick up riders at the location requested and wait there, otherwise if I move to a new location they give through text and wait I won’t get cancellation fee.
If they’re bossy, and stuck up, they get a 1 (without knowing it through my attitude)
If they are bossy (telling me turn here, turn there, whatever) I might very well have enough of it and stop ride or give them stern directions in I do not drive like that - as if I’m a remote car or something.
I do not get out and lift their luggage. No way. I’m not a baggage handler. And if I got hurt I have no workman’s comp or paid sick days. It drives me nuts seeing other drivers act so “servant” like. It’s not a requirement and cannot be one.
when I notice someone is very intoxicated I don’t pick them up. I’m not going to invite someone to throw up in my car. I am insulted when people jump in and ask how many times have people thrown up in my car. The answer is none. I’m not a nurse, I stay aware. If they are sick and need to pull over fine, they are now with me but I do best to filter those people out. Honestly only about 8 out of 19,000 rides have I had to pull over and let someone throw up.
I would never do this job being a “servant”. I’m in business for me and if I’m not happy I’d quit. Therefore “my business” “my guidelines”.


Good idea calling them by different name. I get ticked when someone asks “who are you here for?” I’m a woman and even if I’m a man, I have to consider “my” safety. Not sure who told those morons to ask “who are you here for?” I’m right where their app says I am, I have the license plate number it says, I have the color and model car, they even have my picture!! Why would they ask such a stupid question? I’ll usually ask right back “who are you looking for?” If they can’t figure out right away that I don’t follow “their” rules, I’ll gladly cancel. There’s someone a couple of blocks away needing a ride. 😃


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Zach can leave the passenger in an unsafed situation of being picked up by somebody who isn’t even an Uber driver. Like what happened to the young lady in South Carolina. Anyone could pull up by somebody who looks like they’re waiting for an Uber and ask which driver they’re waiting for. The passenger gives the name of the driver NF person in the car just says OK get in. No you have a kidnapping. Your logic is just plain wrong and potentially dangerous.


What???? It is not your problem. (I don’t know what Zach said - can’t find his post). It’s not your problem if someone is so careless to get into a car they didn’t look at license plate, app to show where car is, etc. That’s up to the public. As for me, I would “never” become a sitting duck giving my name first. Totally foolish!


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:
How does someone steal your ride? It was explained in detail in the link. You either didn’t read it or did not comprehend it. You have gone off on a tangent that has nothing to do with the discussion. Just more pissing on cornflakes.
[/QUOTE]
You show up and take the Pax that i am assign to, how will you get pay ? you might end up giving a pax a free ride as the system do not have you setup for that pax or destination. now what if you took the pax, I show up and send a text to the pax that i arrived and they say that they are in a uber already, I willfully swipe start trip, drive to the destination and swipe end trip, Who will get Pay? you or me who is in the system for the trip. You let off lots of steam on here and seem to think that every word you spew is factual, so go take my assign pax and wait to be paid, you better tell the pax that you want a $20 cash tip, No uber driver will take away my bread and butter.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

coolblk said:


> Rideshare Dude said:
> How does someone steal your ride? It was explained in detail in the link. You either didn’t read it or did not comprehend it. You have gone off on a tangent that has nothing to do with the discussion. Just more pissing on cornflakes.


You show up and take the Pax that i am assign to, how will you get pay ? you might end up giving a pax a free ride as the system do not have you setup for that pax or destination. now what if you took the pax, I show up and send a text to the pax that i arrived and they say that they are in a uber already, I willfully swipe start trip, drive to the destination and swipe end trip, Who will get Pay? you or me who is in the system for the trip. You let off lots of steam on here and seem to think that every word you spew is factual, No uber driver will take away my bread and butter, so go take my assign pax and wait to be paid, you better tell the pax that you want a $20 cash tip
[/QUOTE]
You seem to have a hard time constructing coherent sentences, therefore you post doesn’t really make any sense. I’m done with you.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You show up and take the Pax that i am assign to, how will you get pay ? you might end up giving a pax a free ride as the system do not have you setup for that pax or destination. now what if you took the pax, I show up and send a text to the pax that i arrived and they say that they are in a uber already, I willfully swipe start trip, drive to the destination and swipe end trip, Who will get Pay? you or me who is in the system for the trip. You let off lots of steam on here and seem to think that every word you spew is factual, No uber driver will take away my bread and butter, so go take my assign pax and wait to be paid, you better tell the pax that you want a $20 cash tip


You seem to have a hard time constructing coherent sentences, therefore you post doesn’t really make any sense. I’m done with you.
[/QUOTE]
You have a harder time accepting your failure to the situations. go live your life carelessly as a pax, not the driver fault or the stalker, you willfully didn't saw the danger that you would place yourself in as a pax, Everyone is responsible for their own actions and choices


----------



## PNF (Dec 2, 2018)

sportscorsch68 said:


> You seem like a delightful person!


----------



## PNF (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m sure he/she/them/do great tips. Some are not into service with a smile.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uncle Mikey said:


> OK My two cents on this matter. I think (in my opinion) It's best for a rider to check the lic plate. If that isn't done than they need to ask the driver who they are picking up. This way they know they have the right driver and they are not getting in some pervs car. It's about their safety. Then I ask where they are going? That's for my safety.


Absolutely. The license plate is the one and only unique identifier. And difficult to counterfeit.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You can’t think of a time it didn’t work? Google “Samantha Josephson.” She was just one of the 0.1% that you are so dismissive of.


What are you even talking about? The idea that a women who got into a strangers car without confirming who he was or if it was the right car is a totally different topic then what I recommended in regards how to start a trip off.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This is something that you shouldn't even have to defend it's just common sense. I can't even count the number of passengers I've had jump in my back seat just because my car was the color they were looking for. It's outright foolish to blame customers for being stupid. That's the whole purpose of "What's My Name" if your going to be lazy and stupid just make sure the driver at least knows who he is picking up. A simple one second procedure. Listening to these idiot comments from other drivers is exactly why you need this rule. Half of them don't belong behind the wheel.


I'm game.... While you may think "what's my name" is an easy question to answer. You as a driver should verify who is getting in your car simply put it's you're responsibility you are giving the right person a ride. Otherwise you are opening yourself up for a world of hurt if you happen to take the wrong person and something bad happens. 

Random gets into an Uber and demands the driver says their name... driver says "Chris" 

Pax: okay lets go but they really aren't Chris.. Its really Ted Bundy

You just messed up as a driver big time. The problem with telling a Pax a name is you're not verifying anything you're simply telling the person in the car who you are suppose to get. Weather that person in your car is the right one is another story.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

sidewazzz said:


> I'm game.... While you may think "what's my name" is an easy question to answer. You as a driver should verify who is getting in your car simply put it's you're responsibility you are giving the right person a ride. Otherwise you are opening yourself up for a world of hurt if you happen to take the wrong person and something bad happens.
> 
> Random gets into an Uber and demands the driver says their name... driver says "Chris"
> 
> ...


Of course the driver should make sure they have the right passenger but there should be no issue of confirming to the passenger who you are picking up to help improve their safety.


----------



## smokey58 (Jul 15, 2021)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Of course the driver should make sure they have the right passenger but there should be no issue of confirming to the passenger who you are picking up to help improve their safety.


You're not improving their safety. You are a licenced Uber driver, so they are under no threat from you. The threat from the rider side is getting into a random car and us as Uber drivers, we can't control that - it's 100% on the rider to make sure they have the correct car, and name-checking is far from foolproof in that regard.


----------



## smokey58 (Jul 15, 2021)

sidewazzz said:


> I'm game.... While you may think "what's my name" is an easy question to answer. You as a driver should verify who is getting in your car simply put it's you're responsibility you are giving the right person a ride. Otherwise you are opening yourself up for a world of hurt if you happen to take the wrong person and something bad happens.
> 
> Random gets into an Uber and demands the driver says their name... driver says "Chris"
> 
> ...


Spot on. And one of the reasons why I dislike using names as the conduit to identifying who is who. Ask the rider for their destination and that will resolve it instantly for you as a driver, no smoke, no mirrors, no risk. Once they have given the correct destination, you know as a driver that you have the correct rider, and it becomes a moot point what you tell them about yourself, name included.


----------



## Don V (Jan 20, 2019)

Justmakingmoney said:


> I always hated that they were able to see license plates which can easily be cross reference to your address in all of the website search sites. I found it kind of creepy that they had more information on us than we have on them. The pain is a p i t a but compared to what I've done in the past as a female driving late at night at the airport because female passengers if a tick Euler preferred female drivers, knowing that they had my information and I didn't have theirs gave me the creeps especially when it came to the dudes sending their side chicks or hookers home. I actually carried a makeup kit in my car for the women and just out of curiosity do they still sell the consoles with everything from mints, gum, condoms, and Candy packs? I was turned onto it by a guy in Boston and you get a hefty credit and commission plus referral bonuses. But it is creepy they know more about us than we know about them.


I think you might be able to buy that console on Amazon. I tried finding it to link it here but im not finding anything so far. Just caddies.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

In my market I am seeing a different trend that I support. As the pax gets in they say ‘Hi Jim’ and I respond ‘Hello Jane’. This gets everything done at the get go.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

mghtyred said:


> I'm so glad I don't do this work anymore. Occasionally I get emails telling me about threads here and I'm just like "wow. I can't believe that was my life for so long" and move on with my day This one though sparked a memory.
> 
> It was a Saturday night, just after midnight. Popular spot, lots of drunks outside looking for rides to the next hotspot. Pax comes up to the car, almost falling over in her heels. "What's my name?" "Uhhh... you don't know?" "Don't be an *****, what's my f^$#% name? I don't want to get kidnapped!" "Ma'am. I can tell you that my name is xxxxxxx. You can look at my face and check it with the face in the app. You can look at my license plate and check it against the app. You can even call me. You have four ways of verifying who I am. I only have one way of verifying who you are. Your name".
> 
> ...


That's the only necessary explanation the original poster should need, or we as drivers should give. Of course Riders also get the make and model and color of our vehicle.

When someone approaches the rear passenger door I rolled the window down and try to say hi, I'm (halfmybrain), and you are? before they open their mouths.

If they do it backwards by saying my name I may need to tell them for safety reasons you should never say the name you see on your app to a driver. What iff it's Chester the Molester? Of course he's going to pretend he's your driver.

Your story reminds me of an almost identical response from a young lady in Chicago, she thought for sure she was onto a scammer who was trying to take advantage of her. She said she was going to report me which gave me a chuckle.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Of course the driver should make sure they have the right passenger but there should be no issue of confirming to the passenger who you are picking up to help improve their safety.


my point is…. When a pax says “tell me my name” or “who are you picking up”… and YOU provide the name… you aren’t confirming anything, you’re providing a name to the pax and hoping they are going on the honor system.

The whole premise of calling a pax by a different name. Allowing them to correct you, Is confirming you have the right pax

Driver gets ping and is getting Melissa

Pax gets into car…. They usually say hello or nothing at all. 

Driver: Amy?

Pax: slightly confused ….. no…. Melissaaaa?!?!?

Driver: okay cool just wanted to make sure I have the right person. My name is Jesus and looks like we are headed to XYZ address?

Cool and off you go.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 3, 2017)

In Oz, there are no "destination-less" rides. ALL destinations are included but not known until the Rider is onboard and we've advised the app that the Rider is onboard (at least, not for a lowly Uber Pro Blue pleb like me, anyway).

My introduction to the Rider is, "And you must be Sue (or Jimmy etc)." When they have confirmed, only then do I tell the app the Rider is onboard, and then ask the Rider to confirm their destination that has just popped up on my screen, just so I know I have the correct Sue, or Jimmy, etc. Never had a problem, but occasionally will explain that I don't know where we are going until they're in the car, and this is just my two factor authentication.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

sidewazzz said:


> my point is…. When a pax says “tell me my name” or “who are you picking up”… and YOU provide the name… you aren’t confirming anything, you’re providing a name to the pax and hoping they are going on the honor system.
> 
> The whole premise of calling a pax by a different name. Allowing them to correct you, Is confirming you have the right pax
> 
> ...


In a perfect world that is how it should probably work but the fact is no trickery should be necessary. A woman getting into the wrong car puts her in much more danger than it does the driver. Once again this is for the protection of the rider and not the driver. A driver deliberately giving a wrong name as a test can make things go sour quick. Give the rider her name when asked and in return ask her for the destination to confirm her identity. Problem solved and no need for games.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> A driver deliberately giving a wrong name as a test can make things go sour quick.


This ^^^^^^

You want to freak a woman out? Call her by the wrong name, and then tell her you were just kidding. Seriously.

There is nothing that's going to go right after that. Nothing.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Absolutely. The license plate is the one and only unique identifier. And difficult to counterfeit.





mghtyred said:


> I'm so glad I don't do this work anymore. Occasionally I get emails telling me about threads here and I'm just like "wow. I can't believe that was my life for so long" and move on with my day This one though sparked a memory.
> 
> It was a Saturday night, just after midnight. Popular spot, lots of drunks outside looking for rides to the next hotspot. Pax comes up to the car, almost falling over in her heels. "What's my name?" "Uhhh... you don't know?" "Don't be an *****, what's my f^$#% name? I don't want to get kidnapped!" "Ma'am. I can tell you that my name is xxxxxxx. You can look at my face and check it with the face in the app. You can look at my license plate and check it against the app. You can even call me. You have four ways of verifying who I am. I only have one way of verifying who you are. Your name".
> 
> ...


Yep, pretty crazy. I had a woman come to my car and say “who are you here for?” My response is “who are you here for?” She tells me “it doesn’t work like that”. (That’s funny it’s my car and business - who decides that?). So of course I say “yes, that’s the way it works “ so she gets pissed and gets in anyway after I tell her we’ll “you” have my license plate, make and color of car…..


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> In a perfect world that is how it should probably work but the fact is no trickery should be necessary. A woman getting into the wrong car puts her in much more danger than it does the driver. Once again this is for the protection of the rider and not the driver. A driver deliberately giving a wrong name as a test can make things go sour quick. Give the rider her name when asked and in return ask her for the destination to confirm her identity. Problem solved and no need for games.


I am a woman. I am not concerned with protecting a rider. A rider that’s getting into “my” car. A rider that has an app in their hand showing where I am, the color and make of my car, my license plate number, my picture. THEY need to give their name. If I announce their name, then they say yes, the next thing I’d have to do (for my protection) is to ask to see their ID in form of drivers license. In no way will I be a sitting duck because the public thinks I’m just some Uber driver. I am a self-employed driver and my business is ran the way I want to run it - doesn’t matter what they think.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I am a woman. I am not concerned with protecting a rider. A rider that’s getting into “my” car. A rider that has an app in their hand showing where I am, the color and make of my car, my license plate number, my picture. THEY need to give their name. If I announce their name, then they say yes, the next thing I’d have to do (for my protection) is to ask to see their ID in form of drivers license. In no way will I be a sitting duck because the public thinks I’m just some Uber driver. I am a self-employed driver and my business is ran the way I want to run it - doesn’t matter what they think. YOU are assuming all drivers are men 😂


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Uncle Mikey said:


> OK My two cents on this matter. I think (in my opinion) It's best for a rider to check the lic plate. If that isn't done than they need to ask the driver who they are picking up. This way they know they have the right driver and they are not getting in some pervs car. It's about their safety. Then I ask where they are going? That's for my safety.


Ha Ha Ha. So “after” they’re in your car, you ask them where they are going for your safety? If you aren’t safe, it’s way too late, now! Get their name, at least, before they get in. If they don’t give it to you, “you” should be suspicious.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

My name is fluid like my gender, race, and species. It might be different by the time I pick up the pax.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

waznboi03 said:


> Its simple logic bro. Oooo 5.5 years and you still cant use your brain.
> 
> Safest way and most efficient way is for them to verify you, not vice versa. You rolling up on someone saying, "what's your name " can be taken very agressively. Plus they can get argumentative and say "Tell me yours!" When you approach with "Hi did you call an Uber??" Followed by "by the way if you dont mind, whats my name?" Theres never any push back.
> 
> You clearly have driven a lot of passengers but lack customer service skills. Ive been driving over 8 years, with an extensive background in customer service. The idea is to never put pax in a position where they may feel uncomfortable. But im sure u dont care about that, I'm sure ur just another ant.


I’m sure he doesn’t just roll up on people asking for their name! What an imagination you have. It IS simple; when they come to car (and it’s not obvious it’s them - like outside a bar) just ask for their name before unlocking the door. “I” for one am not going to drive around saying hi, did you call for an uber? How ridiculous sounding. I have a sticker, they know I’m coming, they want a ride, be looking for me, or I might just wait for the timer to tell me I can cancel. I will however also send a text saying I’ve arrived just in case Uber app not accurate. I’m not here to be your/their perfect little Uber driver with big time customer service. It’s my business/ car. It’s Ubers customers. And I’m not getting repeat customers. And I’m not hoping to be a limo driver one day. It’s more here I am, get in! LOL


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> OK genius, since you lack any common sense or deductive reasoning skills, I will use an example to explain this to you.
> 
> Lets say there’s a passenger standing there waiting for a ride. A complete stranger who isn’t even an Uber driver pulls up. He demands of the passenger “tell me my name!” passenger is intimidated and gives out the name from their passenger app. The driver says OK get in. Windows are locked and the child lock is on the door. Now you have a kidnapping that will end badly. Please reevaluate your strategy and try to think of the safety of everyone instead of your ego testicle insistence that you are right.


Are you nuts? The riders have all the information they need PLUS an app in their hand showing them where the car is. If they are that stupid that they just jump into a stranger‘s car because they were intimidated into giving a drivers name from the app, they deserve to be kidnapped.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Don V said:


> I think you might be able to buy that console on Amazon. I tried finding it to link it here but im not finding anything so far. Just caddies.


If I still had that phone I'd give you the link. When you ran low, sent a report and in a few days it was replenished. It was during a time we weren't to personally have things for sale to pax and screw that. Some of us had a nice system


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> That’s why you should turn it around and ask the passenger what their name is.


Sometimes I’ll turn to the young lady and say, “Good morning Frank, i have you going to the blood bank after a short trip to the methadone clinic? Correct?” 

The looks are priceless.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> In a perfect world that is how it should probably work but the fact is no trickery should be necessary. A woman getting into the wrong car puts her in much more danger than it does the driver. Once again this is for the protection of the rider and not the driver. A driver deliberately giving a wrong name as a test can make things go sour quick. Give the rider her name when asked and in return ask her for the destination to confirm her identity. Problem solved and no need for games.


protection lol. The pax has the car model/ make/ color and lic plate an driver name.

go sour quick? I have no idea how many rides you have given. I did this full time for a year and a half, I can assure you there weren't any sour moments cuz I simply got the pax attention with a wrong name. It’s a tactic that’s been tested more than a couple hundred times on all types of pax. I would even go as far to say it made most people laugh and got them to start talking.

This perception of making things go sour quick is simply your opinion. I can personally tell you it’s false, another female posted here confirmed that. Another driver shared a story about the wrong person getting in the car and claimed to be the right pax and right destination only to find out it was the wrong pax.

The wrong pax jumping into your car is a pretty common thing. Weeding them out pretty quickly is easy. The wrong paxjumping in your car and asking you to confirm their name and destination is based on the pax playing on the honor system. There are pretty of examples here showing pax don’t play fair a good amount of times. 

fact is most drivers out there are not that great at driving let alone breaking the ice or holding conversation.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> This ^^^^^^
> 
> You want to freak a woman out? Call her by the wrong name, and then tell her you were just kidding. Seriously.
> 
> There is nothing that's going to go right after that. Nothing.


never had it happen andhad MANY female pax. Even been invited back to their places at times. *shrugs


----------



## JessSan747 (7 mo ago)

Don V said:


> These customers are just so stupid. They can't read license plates. They don't read the info on the app.it tells them the ****ing name of the driver. Did she think some ransom driver came up with the same ****ing name? I love the passengers who respond "don't speak English " like they don't understand the sound of their name.


I've pulled up to the house and they say.."uber?"Huh..No..I just happened to pull up in front of your house(and they have all my car information) just in case someone needed a ride!! Seriously?? C'mon!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JessSan747 said:


> I've pulled up to the house and they say.."uber?"Huh..No..I just happened to pull up in front of your house(and they have all my car information) just in case someone needed a ride!! Seriously?? C'mon!


I suppose it beats them asking if you're their daughter's prom date. LOL

So, you'd rather pull up in front of the house and then they just stand there and stare at you?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> How can someone steal your ride , if uber pays the driver direct deposit, How will the scam driver get paid, No pax pays fare direct to drivers,
> 
> Once I went to pick up a pax, they were not there as they got a ride with someone else, Not a scammer but probably happened to be from their neighborhood, when I text them, they told me that they got a ride. What did I do ? Swipe start the trip, drove to the destination and swipe end the trip, That pay was in my account. Too bad for them, Gas costs money going to pick them up.


How does someone steal your ride? It was explained in detail in the link. You either didn’t read it or did not comprehend it. You have gone off on a tangent that has nothing to do with the discussion. Just more pissing on cornflakes.
[/QUOTE]
DUDE, did you read bits and pieces or did you saw i ask how will that driver get pay ? I am guessing stupid pax pays twice, Also not everyone that gets into an uber with an assign name is actually that person, You could book an uber for your friend, the driver pulls up and ask by the name in the app and the pax say yes it is me, meanwhile the name belongs to the person that did the booking.

So many scenarios, still at the end of the day everyone is responsible for their own safety, so if you want to jump in another vehicle because it match the make and model, be my guess, what wouldn't match is the plate number and the driver against the provided picture.

Uber should do what Lyft does, share photo of the riders in the driver app, so both parties know who is their driver/pax.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

I always ask the pax for the name on the account. I don't move until I get the right answer or they show me my account on their phone or say my name.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Jedi-Uber said:


> I always ask the pax for the name on the account. I don't move until I get the right answer or they show me my account on their phone or say my name.


While I do agree with you to an extent. 
The only problem with some of the request lately, is Uber not protecting the drivers, No one should book rides for other people, you can end up with a sketchy rider that was booked for by another person, reason I say this is because most Uber drivers that have been attack, are probably attacked by people that do not have a riders account, 
A Druggy can book a ride for his dealer to do a drop off, Now you have a dangerous person in your vehicle that might be a target by turf dealers. 

I find that Uber harass the drivers, but protect everyone else. There are days that I have to stop and verify my account as often as up to 5 times in that day, and has been ongoing daily for weeks. 

I have never got that kind of harassment from Lyft. 
Lyft uses our provided credentials, photo ID, Drivers license, Address, Bank Information. Insurance Policy, all of which are usually tied into the same address, all that info is creditable enough.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

coolblk said:


> While I do agree with you to an extent.
> The only problem with some of the request lately, is Uber not protecting the drivers, No one should book rides for other people, you can end up with a sketchy rider that was booked for by another person, reason I say this is because most Uber drivers that have been attack, are probably attacked by people that do not have a riders account,
> A Druggy can book a ride for his dealer to do a drop off, Now you have a dangerous person in your vehicle that might be a target by turf dealers.
> 
> ...



I’d call the help desk about that. It’s likely a glitch in the app doing that to you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I’d call the help desk about that. It’s likely a glitch in the app doing that to you.


You say that like support actually knows what they are doing and can or will do something. Are you new here?


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You say that like support actually knows what they are doing and can or will do something. Are you new here?



No, I’m not new. He can call support and ask for it to be escalated to tech support. May have to call a couple of times; but someone will look into it. OR he can continue to keep verifying himself 5x a day if he’d rather


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No, I’m not new. He can call support and ask for it to be escalated to tech support. May have to call a couple of times; but someone will look into it. OR he can continue to keep verifying himself 5x a day if he’d rather


the calls I have made recently support flat out refuses to escalate anything, even going through 12 different agents over three days.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> the calls I have made recently support flat out refuses to escalate anything, even going through 12 different agents over three days.


It’s hard to respond to you regarding your issues as I don’t know what they are.

Did you try going to green light hub in person?


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> It’s hard to respond to you regarding your issues as I don’t know what they are.
> 
> Did you try going to green light hub in person?





Atavar said:


> the calls I have made recently support flat out refuses to escalate anything, even going through 12 different agents over three days.


My 2nd response to you here: Don’t get me wrong I know many at the help/support are about the same as a failing 5th grader with bad language and comprehension skills. I find it best (when I remember) to just hang up and call again to hopefully get someone slightly more capable. Sometimes you’ll get someone that while not too smart at least “want” to help so will escalate an issue to someone in tech support etc. and help happens. 

Also, regarding the initial poster here (and maybe your issue if you haven’t already) you can try deleting the Uber driver app, shut down phone, power it back on after a few minutes, then re-install the Uber app. Always worth a try - as it probably takes less time and aggravation than calling the helpless desk.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> My 2nd response to you here: Don’t get me wrong I know many at the help/support are about the same as a failing 5th grader with bad language and comprehension skills. I find it best (when I remember) to just hang up and call again to hopefully get someone slightly more capable. Sometimes you’ll get someone that while not too smart at least “want” to help so will escalate an issue to someone in tech support etc. and help happens.
> 
> Also, regarding the initial poster here (and maybe your issue if you haven’t already) you can try deleting the Uber driver app, shut down phone, power it back on after a few minutes, then re-install the Uber app. Always worth a try - as it probably takes less time and aggravation than calling the helpless desk.


Don’t forget after the uninstall to turn on airplane mode then restart phone then reinstall then turn off airplane mode. This is sort of a brute force way of resetting your network cache.
Again, perhaps limited value but it might help. And it is part of supports rubber stamp troubleshooting steps.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Thread is TLDR, but I assumed it was gonna feature me:


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> In the last 6 or so years where they require you to enter a destination I've only had 2 trips out of maybe 10,000 where the wrong pax got in the car and I started the trip. Both times I figured it out before I got too far so how much have I lost, it's an insignificant amount


Same


----------

